# Daughter of the Female Gendered Feline Hivemind Thread



## Angel Tarragon

Chatter away!


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, Darkness always gets the last word in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds more like those guys out of Spaceballs. The guys "combing the desert". Literally. With HUGE ACE combs...



Spaceeball One: Have you guys found anything yet?
Tim Russ: We ain't found ****!

My best friend thought It would've been great if Tim Russ had said as playing Tuvok!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Spaceeball One: Have you guys found anything yet?
> Tim Russ: We ain't found ****!
> 
> My best friend thought It would've been great if Tim Russ had said as playing Tuvok!




 
It'd have made the character more interesting....


----------



## Aeson

I did plan to make a lower level. He said go ahead and do it. I was going to try and be low key. I never expected to destroy all of them at once. 

My character will drift back to the background after this weekends game. Next month I'll take over again. She will become a NPC that helps them but not like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

*Dang! I hate it when the thread gets closed while in the middle of something funny!*



			
				JDVN1 said:
			
		

> Well, there's no Cure Moderate Insanity spell... although you'd probably need a Heal after that.




Depends on just how messed up the mentality of the sheep was.... It probably woulda taken a _Miracle_ spell to fix the effects. And I betcha Pelor woulda bitch-slapped him if he'd asked for the spell for something stupid like this...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It'd have made the character more interesting....



Thats for sure!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> He didn't really ask. I had turned the zombies and then reread the rules and noticed due to my level they were actually destroyed. I said something about it.




Zombies fall down and go *BOOM!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I betcha Pelor woulda bitch-slapped him if he'd asked for the spell for something stupid like this...



All the way to Baator no doubt!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Zombies fall down and go *BOOM!*



Explodet?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All the way to Baator no doubt!




Yup. Ever seen that clip of "Godzilla vs. Bambi"? He'd have been Bambi in this case!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Explodet?




Dude out of Galaxy Quest: "It.......EXPLODED.....!"


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Zombies fall down and go *BOOM!*



Didn't even have time to fall. They just went


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Didn't even have time to fall. They just went





ROFLMAO


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Ever seen that clip of "Godzilla vs. Bambi"? He'd have been Bambi in this case!



No I haven't. Is it an online piece?


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Zombies fall down and go *BOOM!*



This is especially satisfying if their master has the Destruction Retribution feat. Though that might work better with skeletons, which may have a greater chance to be close to the meddling do-gooders when they explode.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No I haven't. Is it an online piece?




I think it resembles some foot stomping something outta Monty Python... Not that I watch MP as a friend pissed me off so bad during it that I lost interest.

Closest resemblance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but replace the foot with Godzilla's foot and the smiley with a crude drawing of Bambi and you get the idea...


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did plan to make a lower level. He said go ahead and do it. I was going to try and be low key. I never expected to destroy all of them at once.
> 
> My character will drift back to the background after this weekends game. Next month I'll take over again. She will become a NPC that helps them but not like that.



 Walking healing stick!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dude out of Galaxy Quest: "It.......EXPLODED.....!"



Oh, right, I remember that part. I'm gonna have to watch it again within the week.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on just how messed up the mentality of the sheep was.... It probably woulda taken a _Miracle_ spell to fix the effects. And I betcha Pelor woulda bitch-slapped him if he'd asked for the spell for something stupid like this...



 Well, making the Nature god cry is generally frowned upon anyway...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, right, I remember that part. I'm gonna have to watch it again within the week.




I haven't seen it in quite awhile. I need to see it again too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, making the Nature god cry is generally frowned upon anyway...




I don't think a nature god would be _crying_......   Nor would the sun god for his cleric doing something so STUPID to start with!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on just how messed up the mentality of the sheep was.... It probably woulda taken a _Miracle_ spell to fix the effects. And I betcha Pelor woulda bitch-slapped him if he'd asked for the spell for something stupid like this...



This quite reminscient of that scene in Super Troopers where that guy is dressed in the bear outfit. The one where he looks like he's doin' it.!


----------



## Darkness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All the way to Baator no doubt!



 To fulfill a quest, of course - Pelor isn't in the business of free vacations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain's gonna be ticked that I started another hivemind!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This quite reminscient of that scene in Super Troopers where that guy is dressed in the bear outfit. The one where he looks like he's doin' it.!




 

Ever seen the video for the Bloodhound Gang's song, "The Bad Touch"? They dress as monkeys "doing it" in the first minute of the video.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> To fulfill a quest, of course - Pelor isn't in the business of free vacations.




It'd be more of a "lesson" than a "quest" in this case....


----------



## Aeson

Get this. 

The session took place on a farm. We come to the gate and look in and see 6 foot chickens. We deal with the fiesty chickens and the cleric comes out of the barn. He proclaims the farm his kingdom and we all should leave. He runs into a bunkhouse and we chase but stop outside. Try to talk him out, he refuses so we seek out a way in. Some one opens the door and sees the zombies and promptly closes it again. The party discusses just burning the place down with everyone inside. I didn't care for that idea. I went up opened the door and tried to turn the zombies. 

Later we find the Rooster. It is 9 feet tall. That was some fight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kemrain's gonna be ticked that I started another hivemind!




Well, sie shoulda been here for it!   

And what's a hivemind without a little.......


....


........


.............


......................


FIRE!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Get this.
> 
> The session took place on a farm. We come to the gate and look in and see 6 foot chickens. We deal with the fiesty chickens and the cleric comes out of the barn. He proclaims the farm his kingdom and we all should leave. He runs into a bunkhouse and we chase but stop outside. Try to talk him out, he refuses so we seek out a way in. Some one opens the door and sees the zombies and promptly closes it again. The party discusses just burning the place down with everyone inside. I didn't care for that idea. I went up opened the door and tried to turn the zombies.
> 
> Later we find the Rooster. It is 9 feet tall. That was some fight.




You guys got pissed off at Colonel Sanders for some bad chicken takeout or something?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Walking healing stick!



No more advisor.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No more advisor.




You offed him? Must've given bad advice....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ever seen the video for the Bloodhound Gang's song, "The Bad Touch"? They dress as monkeys "doing it" in the first minute of the video.



Man, I love that song. I enjoyed the video so much I had to run out and buy the CD. I really like the last track, "Hooray for Boobies"   

I'm going to have to see if the have that as a DVD album.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You guys got pissed off at Colonel Sanders for some bad chicken takeout or something?



The Dm saw a special on TV where a chicken was eating a bug. His 4 year old daughter watched and was scared to death by it. He turned her trauma into an adventure.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Man, I love that song. I enjoyed the video so much I had to run out and buy the CD. I really like the last track, "Hooray for Boobies"
> 
> I'm going to have to see if the have that as a DVD album.




I need to see if I have a copy of it on CD... I bought the cassette and the tape player munched it so I took it back (via my at the time bf) for a refund.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You offed him? Must've given bad advice....



bad grammer. 

I guess I could have said. No, She will be more of an advisor.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Dm saw a special on TV where a chicken was eating a bug. His 4 year old daughter watched and was scared to death by it. He turned her trauma into an adventure.




Okaay... he shouldn't have had the kid watching the Discovery Channel with him...


And I had a character who seemed to look like Colonel Sanders' bastard kid. With pointy ears and long, black hair. But the exact same facial hair as Sanders.....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well, sie shoulda been here for it!
> 
> And what's a hivemind without a little
> 
> FIRE!!!!




You mean this stuff:


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> bad grammer.
> 
> I guess I could have said. No, She will be more of an advisor.




That'd have made more sense.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You mean this stuff:




Ooooo... BLUE fire! Nifty!


----------



## Darkness

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It'd be more of a "lesson" than a "quest" in this case....



 Going on a vacation to Baator is no excuse for laziness.  At the very least, the cleric should make sure to meet his smiting quota when he's in such a target-rich environment anyway.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ever seen the video for the Bloodhound Gang's song, "The Bad Touch"? They dress as monkeys "doing it" in the first minute of the video.



 I *NEED* to see that!!!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Okaay... he shouldn't have had the kid watching the Discovery Channel with him...
> 
> 
> And I had a character who seemed to look like Colonel Sanders' bastard kid. With pointy ears and long, black hair. But the exact same facial hair as Sanders.....  :\





I don't think he thought it would scare her.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Dm saw a special on TV where a chicken was eating a bug. His 4 year old daughter watched and was scared to death by it. He turned her trauma into an adventure.



 Kids are great inspiration, and I personally find it hilarious when they are terrified of things like that...well to a point, but I *am* evil and all.


----------



## Aeson

The site is censored? I started to use the other word for rooster and when it was posted there were smiles instead of the word. I did not know that.

Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't think a nature god would be _crying_......   Nor would the sun god for his cleric doing something so STUPID to start with!



 Well, sob a bit, then destroy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The site is censored? I started to use the other word for rooster and when it was posted there were smiles instead of the word. I did not know that.



 Nuts!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Kids are great inspiration, and I personally find it hilarious when they are terrified of things like that...well to a point, but I *am* evil and all.



I would have gotten a kick out of it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You mean this stuff:



 Looks like water...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Kids are great inspiration, and I personally find it hilarious when they are terrified of things like that...well to a point, but I *am* evil and all.



My Goddess, I praise you for the evil firiness that is you!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would have gotten a kick out of it.



That's because you are becoming more evil every minute you spend in conversation with Darth and I.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Looks like water...



It's darkfire. I got it from 2nd Edition.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It's darkfire. I got it from 2nd Edition.



  I want to see that converted.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My Goddess, I praise you for the evil firiness that is you!



You shall have the honor of being my evil acolyte of fire.  *nods*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Going on a vacation to Baator is no excuse for laziness.  At the very least, the cleric should make sure to meet his smiting quota when he's in such a target-rich environment anyway.




If he had that ability, he'd need to use it... for more than his version of "smiting sheep"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I *NEED* to see that!!!




I got it off the 'net, ifyouknowwhatimean....


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It's darkfire. I got it from 2nd Edition.



Someday I will actually figure out how to do that link picture thingie so I can burn all threads...but everytime someone tries to tell me in a thread it kinda goes over my head and I am easily distracted by shiny things...I learn better by watching or hands on.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That's because you are becoming more evil every minute you spend in conversation with Darth and I.



I was evil before joining the hivemind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The site is censored? I started to use the other word for rooster and when it was posted there were smiles instead of the word. I did not know that.
> 
> Knowing is half the battle.





Well, NOW you know!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I got it off the 'net, ifyouknowwhatimean....



*nods mutant zombieish* Yes, I understand mistress...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You shall have the honor of being my evil acolyte of fire.  *nods*



Praise be to Lady Acoma, Mistress of the Flame.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, sob a bit, then destroy.




A holy smackdown of epic proportions on the poor, unlucky cleric for being so dumb to start with!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was evil before joining the hivemind.



Not evil enough apparently.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was evil before joining the hivemind.





So was I. Hence the "Darth" in my SN....   I've used over on the Wotc boards for a few years prior to joining this board.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Not evil enough apparently.





Considering that first of all, he must change his gender to female....


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Not evil enough apparently.



I shall show my evilness by sacrificing Fru to you.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering that first of all, he must change his gender to female....



Huh what? hum thats an interesting idea. What, did I just say that out loud?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Huh what? hum thats an interesting idea. What, did I just say that out loud?



Apparently you did!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Huh what? hum thats an interesting idea. What, did I just say that out loud?




Yup. You did.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Apparently you did!



Nope and you can't prove it. There are no witnesses or written proof.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I shall show my evilness by sacrificing Fru to you.



The Mistress of the Flame needs more followers than sacrifices right now. We must act as one to overthrow good. Evil must win....because good is dumb.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope and you can't prove it. There are no witnesses or written proof.



With Acrobat 7.0 Professional I can save the webpage as a PDF, fortunately I happen to have it installed on my computer.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> Huh what? hum thats an interesting idea. What, did I just say that out loud?



And here I present Prosecution Evidence Item #1 to the court...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Mistress of the Flame needs more followers than sacrifices right now. We must act as one to overthrow good. Evil must win....because good is dumb.



We will unite until which time I can eliminate the compatition.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> With Acrobat 7.0 Professional I can save the webpage as a PDF, fortunately I happen to have it installed on my computer.



I reject your reality and substitute my own.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And here I present Prosecution Evidence Item #1 to the court...



I object your honor. The Patriot Act was used illegally to get that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I reject your reality and substitute my own.



Too late!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Too late!



Its never too late. Its not over until I decide it is. Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO!! and it ain't over now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its never too late. Its not over until I decide it is. Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO!! and it ain't over now.



Uhhhm, I don't know how to break this to you, but the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Good night moon. Good night sky. Good night Hive.

Time to go to bed.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Uhhhm, I don't know how to break this to you, but the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor.  :\



" The Germans?" 

"Let it go he's on a roll."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> " The Germans?"
> 
> "Let it go he's on a roll."



What do you think you are doing? Mind tricks won't work on me.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you think you are doing? Mind tricks won't work on me.



Are you sure, cause I am pretty sure they will...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Are you sure, cause I am pretty sure they will...



My service to you has made me strong of mind. You have granted me a profane bonus to my Will saves.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My service to you has made me strong of mind. You have granted me a profane bonus to my Will saves.



Sweet! I didn't know my stubborn ashedness transferred to my acolytes!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Sweet! I didn't know my stubborn ashedness transferred to my acolytes!



Praise and Hail be given. The Mistress giveth life to her followers and lets they're heart pound with searing hate. Hail the Lady, Hail Acoma, Hail The Maiden of Pain. May the blood of her opposed run red in the streets!

I am but your humble servant.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Praise and Hail be given. The Mistress giveth life to her followers and lets they're heart pound with searing hate. Hail the Lady, Hail Acoma, Hail The Maiden of Pain. May the blood of her opposed run red in the streets!
> 
> I am but your humble servant.



ROFLMAO!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!



Dang, you are giving me ideas, woman, I could see this working in my campaign.


----------



## Kemrain

Old thread closed and a new one on page 3 in hours?! Ok, *this* is the Hive!

- Kemrain the Impressed!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Praise and Hail be given. The Mistress giveth life to her followers and lets they're heart pound with searing hate. Hail the Lady, Hail Acoma, Hail The Maiden of Pain. May the blood of her opposed run red in the streets!
> 
> I am but your humble servant.



The Maiden of Pain?  Is this another nickname you have Lady Acoma?

Though, I guess flaming nudity could hurt a lot...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Old thread closed and a new one on page 3 in hours?! Ok, *this* is the Hive!
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed!



 Well, it did come to halt, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> The Maiden of Pain?  Is this another nickname you have Lady Acoma?
> 
> Though, I guess flaming nudity could hurt a lot...



 Oh, I didn't know Lady Acoma was in Planescape.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't know Lady Acoma was in Planescape.



Does that explain anything in planescape though?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Does that explain anything in planescape though?



 Yeah.  The Elemental Plane of Fire.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah.  The Elemental Plane of Fire.



What about the Elemental plane of nudity?  Wasn't that in an expansion book?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> What about the Elemental plane of nudity?  Wasn't that in an expansion book?



 I obviously need to get more roleplaying books.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I obviously need to get more roleplaying books.



Yes, you need to get me more roleplaying books


----------



## Bront

Shhh, don't wake the hive...


----------



## Kemrain

I'm up, I'm here. Working at the moment..

I hate it when people walk up and say "Do you have maps?"

I reply "Yes," and wait. They get impatient.

"I take it you'd, like one?" I'll say, and get one for them. They don't like that.

Why don't people ask the damn questions they expect answered? That's annoying.

- Kemrain the annoyed.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why don't people ask the damn questions they expect answered? That's annoying.
> 
> - Kemrain the annoyed.



People's brains are too complex to handle such a simple request.


----------



## Kemrain

It's two questions! How difficult is this?!

"Do you have maps?" "Yes." "Can I have one?" "Yes!"

Cripes, are these folks 'tarded?

- Kemrain the Gripey.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Later we find the Rooster. It is 9 feet tall. That was some fight.




Yikes! That's a huge !


What?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> The site is censored? I started to use the other word for rooster and when it was posted there were smiles instead of the word. I did not know that.
> 
> Knowing is half the battle.




You better  believe it's  censored. They can't let every   post any  thing they want!


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Praise and Hail be given. The Mistress giveth life to her followers and lets they're heart pound with searing hate. Hail the Lady, Hail Acoma, Hail The Maiden of Pain. May the blood of her opposed run red in the streets!
> 
> I am but your humble servant.




HEY! You can't worship both of us!  



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup! All hail Reveal, Lord and Master of Emoticons!


----------



## reveal

Anyone see the new Nodwick today?

http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/nodwick/gamespyarchive/newnodwick.html

"The Hive-mind will be pleased..."


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> You better  believe it's  censored. They can't let every   post any  thing they want!



 Oh, come on.. Those aren't *real* cusses, reveal!

- Kemrain the Nit-Picker.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.. Those aren't *real* cusses, reveal!
> 
> - Kemrain the Nit-Picker.




How the  would you know?


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> HEY! You can't worship both of us!



 He worships Lady Acoma. You, he merely hails.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He worships Lady Acoma. You, he merely hails.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




_Hail to the Chief
He's the Chief and he needs hailing_


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you think you are doing? Mind tricks won't work on me.



They are quotes from Animal House.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Old thread closed and a new one on page 3 in hours?! Ok, *this* is the Hive!
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed!



I'm glad your pleased.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Mistress of the Flame needs more followers than sacrifices right now. We must act as one to overthrow good. Evil must win....because good is dumb.




Ok. So you think you're Dark Helmet now.... 

"No, I didn't see you playing with your toys, SIR!"--Colonel Sandurz


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And here I present Prosecution Evidence Item #1 to the court...





And him without a lawyer.... 

I got one. Only cost me 38,000 Snickers bars....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Its never too late. Its not over until I decide it is. Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? NO!! and it ain't over now.




I don't know what kind of history texts you read.....  :\ Sure ain't the same as the rest of our's....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Uhhhm, I don't know how to break this to you, but the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor.  :\




Next, he's gonna blame Willy Wonka and the Oompa Loompas....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you think you are doing? Mind tricks won't work on me.




Jedi mind tricks may not, but I'm sure Sith Mind WHAMMIES will!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I obviously need to get more roleplaying books.





Especially since you missed that one when it came out...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm up, I'm here. Working at the moment..
> 
> I hate it when people walk up and say "Do you have maps?"
> 
> I reply "Yes," and wait. They get impatient.
> 
> "I take it you'd, like one?" I'll say, and get one for them. They don't like that.
> 
> Why don't people ask the damn questions they expect answered? That's annoying.
> 
> - Kemrain the annoyed.




They've been mind-<bleeped> so bad that someone's gotta think for them....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It's two questions! How difficult is this?!
> 
> "Do you have maps?" "Yes." "Can I have one?" "Yes!"
> 
> Cripes, are these folks 'tarded?
> 
> - Kemrain the Gripey.




Do you *really* want an answer to that one? 



But I betcha they think *you* are.... instead of placing the blame for retardation upon themselves.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> You better  believe it's  censored. They can't let every   post any  thing they want!





"Well, double dumb  on you!"--J. T. Kirk


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He worships Lady Acoma. You, he merely hails.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Yup. BIG difference there, pal.


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. BIG difference there, pal.




Bah! Bah I say!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Bah! Bah I say!



 Are you a sheep? Or is it a goat?

Me, I say 'meh', because I'm an apathetic.

- Kemrain the Apa..meh..


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are you a sheep? Or is it a goat?
> 
> Me, I say 'meh', because I'm an apathetic.
> 
> - Kemrain the Apa..meh..




I'd tell you, but it would be too baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I'd tell you, but it would be too baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad.



 You're lucky you're not in my house, because I would throw you out of my house if you said that in my house. That's terrible. Good job.

- Kemrain the Ill Now.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're lucky you're not in my house, because I would throw you out of my house if you said that in my house. That's terrible. Good job.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ill Now.




I don't think you said "my house" enough times in that sentence.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Hi Hive.  I go away for 24 hours and suddenly it's a whole new Hive!


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hi Hive.  I go away for 24 hours and suddenly it's a whole new Hive!



Would you expect anything less?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Next, he's gonna blame Willy Wonka and the Oompa Loompas....



No I blame them for childhood obesity and further more for adulthood obesity. I don't blame myself for not exercising and eating too much junk. They should not be allowed to sell such yummy goodness. Its their fault I tell you. THEIR FAULT!!!!!!


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> No I blame them for childhood obesity and further more for adulthood obesity. I don't blame myself for not exercising and eating too much junk. They should not be allowed to sell such yummy goodness. Its their fault I tell you. THEIR FAULT!!!!!!




Chocolypse Now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He worships Lady Acoma. You, he merely hails.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



This was what I was going to tell him, thanks for beating me to it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> _Hail to the Chief
> He's the Chief and he needs hailing_



Because he needs hailing!


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This was what I was going to tell him, thankiks for beating me to it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad your pleased.



As am I.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. So you think you're Dark Helmet now....
> 
> "No, I didn't see you playing with your toys, SIR!"--Colonel Sandurz



Nope, just quoting him!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

>



Chin up Reveal, I'm sure someone will choose you as their patron deity sooner or later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Jedi mind tricks may not, but I'm sure Sith Mind WHAMMIES will!



I am a Sadi Knight. I Cannot be affetced by Jedi Mind Tricks, but I do work for a Sith, Darth Hughes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Well, double dumb  on you!"--J. T. Kirk



fie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. BIG difference there, pal.



For a Lady I'd walk on hot coals, but not for a man. Huge difference.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't think you said "my house" enough times in that sentence.



I know, but I couldn't come up with any more ways to fit my house into it. ...It's a big house!

- Kemrain the Failure.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chin up Reveal, I'm sure someone will choose you as their patron deity sooner or later!



*secretly pay tribute to reveal GOD of Smilies*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...It's a big house!



Thats for sure!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *secretly pay tribute to reveal GOD of Smilies*



See, Aeson is already paying you tribute, Reveal. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Are you a sheep? Or is it a goat?
> 
> Me, I say 'meh', because I'm an apathetic.
> 
> - Kemrain the Apa..meh..




He'd better watch out after all the sheep-related comments from last night.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Failure.



You're not a faliure. At least not in my eyes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chin up Reveal, I'm sure someone will choose you as their patron deity sooner or later!




Besides the sheep who ran away from that crazt Pelorite?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Bah! Bah I say!



Bah Rumbugh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Besides the sheep who ran away from that crazt Pelorite?



Yup, those crazy sheep.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I know, but I couldn't come up with any more ways to fit my house into it. ...It's a big house!
> 
> - Kemrain the Failure.



You made the attempt thus not a failure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You made the attempt thus not a failure.



Do or do not. Failing is not an option.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope, just quoting him!



Sure they get the Spaceballs quotes but I try to quote a much funnier and not mention a true classic like Animal House and people think I'm dumb.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure they get the Spaceballs quotes but I try to quote a much funnier and not mention a true classic like Animal House and people think I'm dumb.



Sorry, yet another movie I haven't watched in quite a while.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, yet another movie I haven't watched in quite a while.



No harm done. 

I always wanted a new Animal House movie but every college movie I've seen doesn't compare.
PCU might be closer than any others. Have you seen it?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> *secretly pay tribute to reveal GOD of Smilies*


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> PCU might be closer than any others. Have you seen it?



No. Can't say that I've even _heard_ of it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You made the attempt thus not a failure.




Kemrain is in no way a failure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

>





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kemrain is in no way a failure.



She never has been and she never will be. Gotta love Kemrain!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure they get the Spaceballs quotes but I try to quote a much funnier and not mention a true classic like Animal House and people think I'm dumb.




Maybe 'cause I haven't seen Animal House?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. Can't say that I've even _heard_ of it.



http://imdb.com/title/tt0110759/[link/]

I'm trying to add a link to imdb for the movie. I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No harm done.
> 
> I always wanted a new Animal House movie but every college movie I've seen doesn't compare.
> PCU might be closer than any others. Have you seen it?




Never heard of it. There's only certain "dumb movies" I'll watch. And college movies aren't part of that...

Come to think of it, haven't seen the "Naked Gun" movies in quite awhile...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

>




"Here come the Men In Black"--Will Smith


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> movie
> 
> I'm trying to add a link to imdb for the movie. I'm not sure how to do it.



<url=link>link name</url>

change < to [
an > to ]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She never has been and she never will be. Gotta love Kemrain!




Kemrain=ambiguous again?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe 'cause I haven't seen Animal House?



Perhaps you should. If you like National Lampoon movies you'll love this one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, haven't seen the "Naked Gun" movies in quite awhile...



Funny flicks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should. If you like National Lampoon movies you'll love this one.



National Lampoon kicks arse!


----------



## Aeson

I give up. You can look for it yourselves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I give up. You can look for it yourselves.



<url=link>link name</url>

change < to [
an > to ]


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kemrain=ambiguous again?



Ok we will use ambigous one when ever we need to refer to Kemrain. No offense meant. I am trying to actually come up with a way not to offend.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <url=link>link name</url>
> 
> change < to [
> an > to ]



PCU


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok we will use ambigous one when ever we need to refer to Kemrain. No offense meant. I am trying to actually come up with a way not to offend.



She is so ambigious, very ambigious, quite ambigious. Not a platypus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> http://imdb.com/title/tt0110759/[url]




you need to put the link here -->
<url=put link here>link name</url>


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> http://imdb.com/title/tt0110759/



Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Aeson

Click on my link and see what you come up with. I do it and it comes to a site that I did not want it to.

Ok never mind it seems to work right now.


----------



## Aeson

One link goes to imdb and the other goes to the department of defense. Weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Megan Ward? Is she related to Fred Ward?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She never has been and she never will be. Gotta love Kemrain!



She?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?

Had to.  Y'know.

Sorry I was late.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're not a faliure. At least not in my eyes.





			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Kemrain is in no way a failure.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> You made the attempt thus not a failure.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> She never has been and she never will be. Gotta love Kemrain!



Awww, you guys are so sweet...

- Kemrain the Loved.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok we will use ambigous one when ever we need to refer to Kemrain. No offense meant. I am trying to actually come up with a way not to offend.



It's easiest, I think, not to use pronouns at all.

And I dont' think Kemrain is _really_ that offended.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Awww, you guys are so sweet...
> 
> - Kemrain the Loved.



Quite loved.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Awww, you guys are so sweet...
> 
> - Kemrain the Loved.



we have a whole lotta love.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Megan Ward? Is she related to Fred Ward?



It's a direction--meganward.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She is so ambigious, very ambigious, quite ambigious. Not a platypus.



Ok, um, I appreciate the sentiment.. I think.. But.. *So* not a platypus..

Oh, and you can just use gender neutral pronouns with me.  He and She is replaced with Sie, and His and Her i replaced with Hir. Pronounced "See" and "Hear", basically.  Works for me!

- Kemrain the Not a Platypus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> we have a whole lotta love.



To give.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> we have a whole lotta love.



Caaan you feeeeel the looove toniiight...


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a direction--meganward.




I went to a party and jumped for joy. Joy moved and I hit the wall.

At the same party, we were all feeling merry. Mary got mad and left.


----------



## Crothian

what piece of star trek equipment only costs 75 cents??

Who is the funniest Ferengi?

What do you call a Cardasian that walks around in circles??


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Megan Ward? Is she related to Fred Ward?



No but her parents are actors. They played small parts on Magnum PI and other shows.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's easiest, I think, not to use pronouns at all.
> 
> And I dont' think Kemrain is _really_ that offended.



 Naw. Not really offended at all. He, she, sie, it, kemrain, just don't call me late for dinner. I get these hunger cramps, and then I get nauseous, and it's just bad...

- Kemrain the Full, Thankfully.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a direction--meganward.



I am referring to two different actors. Magan Ward from PCU and Fred Ward from Tremors. Yeesh.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> I went to a party and jumped for joy. Joy moved and I hit the wall.
> 
> At the same party, we were all feeling merry. Mary got mad and left.



 Nice. Man, that party had _so_ much potential.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Ok, um, I appreciate the sentiment.. I think.. But.. *So* not a platypus..
> 
> Oh, and you can just use gender neutral pronouns with me.  He and She is replaced with Sie, and His and Her i replaced with Hir. Pronounced "See" and "Hear", basically.  Works for me!
> 
> - Kemrain the Not a Platypus.



I will do my best to remember.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Naw. Not really offended at all. He, she, sie, it, kemrain, just don't call me late for dinner. I get these hunger cramps, and then I get nauseous, and it's just bad...
> 
> - Kemrain the Full, Thankfully.



 Sure thing, Latefo-- um, Kemrain.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a direction--meganward.



 Toard the middle of my sister? Get it?! Her middle name is Meghan.. Heh.. eh...h... Right, I'll go crawl under a rock, now.

- Kemrain the Hiding.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am referring to two different actors. Magan Ward from PCU and Fred Ward from Tremors. Yeesh.



 But that's _much_ less amusing to me at the moment.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Toard the middle of my sister? Get it?! Her middle name is Meghan.. Heh.. eh...h... Right, I'll go crawl under a rock, now.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiding.




Sheesh. And you said _I_ was telling bad jokes.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sure thing, Latefo-- um, Kemrain.



 I'll *SO* revoke your 'My Hero' status, JDiv.. Don't even tempt me! I'll find someone else to spontaneously tell it to the man every time.. Just you see... 

- Kemrain the Foo Fighter.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Toard the middle of my sister? Get it?! Her middle name is Meghan.. Heh.. eh...h... Right, I'll go crawl under a rock, now.
> 
> - Kemrain the Hiding.



 ...Oh!  Ri--yea--I just missed the 'h'--it's--okay, right.  Make sure it's not too heavy a rock.  Maybe a pebble?  It's not _that_ bad.


Spoiler



Yes it is.


Good try, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll *SO* revoke your 'My Hero' status, JDiv.. Don't even tempt me! I'll find someone else to spontaneously tell it to the man every time.. Just you see...
> 
> - Kemrain the Foo Fighter.



 Oh, but I like telling it to the man!

It!

It!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Sheesh. And you said _I_ was telling bad jokes.



Don't make me cry, cuz I'll do it! I'll cry and totally embarrass myself and you'll be to blame. And the Hive will see you and they'll say, there's the sheep that made Kemrain cry. Let's not play with him. and then you'll be lonley, and no one will shear you, and you'll be all wooly and hot, and you'll be sad! So THERE!

- Kemrain the "Sorry, Guys, I Really Have No Idea Where That Came From."


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll *SO* revoke your 'My Hero' status, JDiv.. Don't even tempt me! I'll find someone else to spontaneously tell it to the man every time.. Just you see...
> 
> - Kemrain the Foo Fighter.



I'm looking for a job as a hero. How do I apply?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't make me cry, cuz I'll do it! I'll cry and totally embarrass myself and you'll be to blame. And the Hive will see you and they'll say, there's the sheep that made Kemrain cry. Let's not play with him. and then you'll be lonley, and no one will shear you, and you'll be all wooly and hot, and you'll be sad! So THERE!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Sorry, Guys, I Really Have No Idea Where That Came From."



 ... What, are you the Nature god(dess) or something?

EDIT: Oh, you edited.  Right.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a job as a hero. How do I apply?



Ask the Incredibles?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a job as a hero. How do I apply?




If you were a *real* hero, you'd already know.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a job as a hero. How do I apply?



 Find a post where JDiv said "She? Is kemrain *that* ambiguous?" and copy it in (fixing the pronoun) every time someone uses a pronoun at me.

- Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> If you were a *real* hero, you'd already know.



 ... Your coffee-drinking dude needs a cape now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nice. Man, that party had _so_ much potential.



Then how come they werent any Kegs? At least I showed up drunk.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't make me cry, cuz I'll do it! I'll cry and totally embarrass myself and you'll be to blame. And the Hive will see you and they'll say, there's the sheep that made Kemrain cry. Let's not play with him. and then you'll be lonley, and no one will shear you, and you'll be all wooly and hot, and you'll be sad! So THERE!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Sorry, Guys, I Really Have No Idea Where That Came From."



HAHAHA. Thats better.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh, you edited.  Right.



 Sorry. I suxxorz.

- Kemrain the Crappy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Find a post where JDiv said "She? Is kemrain *that* ambiguous?" and copy it in (fixing the pronoun) every time someone uses a pronoun at me.
> 
> - Kemrain the *That* Ambiguous.



 At?  It's a pronoun attack?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> HAHAHA. Thats better.



 I need fans more than I need heroes these days. You want that job?

- Kemrain the Willing to Take What Sie is Offered.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then how come they werent any Kegs? At least I showed up drunk.



 Maybe you unknowingly fell asleep on one?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sie?!  Is Kemrain _that_ ambiguous?
> 
> Had to.  Y'know.
> 
> Sorry I was late.




Fixed it for you.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't make me cry, cuz I'll do it! I'll cry and totally embarrass myself and you'll be to blame. And the Hive will see you and they'll say, there's the sheep that made Kemrain cry. Let's not play with him. and then you'll be lonley, and no one will shear you, and you'll be all wooly and hot, and you'll be sad! So THERE!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Sorry, Guys, I Really Have No Idea Where That Came From."




And this is my story.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sorry. I suxxorz.
> 
> - Kemrain the Crappy.



 Actually, I do that all the time.  I don't know if anyone's noticed, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will do my best to remember.



Now remember, an elephant never forgets.

- Eddie Murpy as Okey Dokey the Elephant in Beverly Hills Cop III.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.



 ... Well, that's the right _idea_...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At?  It's a pronoun attack?



 Pronoun Attack [Su]: The speaker may sling pronouns at an ambiguous target, inflicting 1d6 points of uncertanty each round unless countered.

It's an attack, man!

- Kemrain the Oppressed.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I need fans more than I need heroes these days. You want that job?
> 
> - Kemrain the Willing to Take What Sie is Offered.



I was already a fan. I think I mentioned that to you when we chatted on yahoo last week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe you unknowingly fell asleep on one?



I do remember black out at the party so that must be it.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> And this is my story.



 Ah!  QuickTime!  That was cool, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.



 Well, that ws totally not what I was goign for, but, I'll take it! You're not my hero, but you're certany my somethig! Care to make yourself a title?

- Kemrain the Amicable.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pronoun Attack [Su]: The speaker may sling pronouns at an ambiguous target, inflicting 1d6 points of uncertanty each round unless countered.
> 
> It's an attack, man!
> 
> - Kemrain the Oppressed.



 Countered? Shouldn't there be a DC or an attack roll or something?


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I need fans more than I need heroes these days. You want that job?
> 
> - Kemrain the Willing to Take What Sie is Offered.




I've learned *Frukathka* will worship any two-bit hussy that comes along, so you've got a chance there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But that's _much_ less amusing to me at the moment.



You do know what assuming does right?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was already a fan. I think I mentioned that to you when we chatted on yahoo last week.



 Aww.. Cool1 I have a fan! Sweet! Now a long as you never cry for fanservice, we're cool.

- Kemrain the Not Taking Any of it Off.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was already a fan. I think I mentioned that to you when we chatted on yahoo last week.



 Did I miss out?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now remember, an elephant never forgets.
> 
> - Eddie Murpy as Okey Dokey the Elephant in Beverly Hills Cop III.



I can't believe you just called me an elephant. I know I have weight issues but to call me an elephant when you have not even seen me. I can't believe it.


Oh you were  quoting another movie, never mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Sheesh. And you said _I_ was telling bad jokes.



At least somone's got it where it counts. The nerve of some people! Sheesh.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do know what assuming does right?




It makes an ass out of you.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Countered? Shouldn't there be a DC or an attack roll or something?



 I dunno.. Maybe? Come up with something?

- Kemrain the Busy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I do remember black out at the party so that must be it.



 ... Yeees... it wasn't a blindfold or anything...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'll *SO* revoke your 'My Hero' status, JDiv.. Don't even tempt me! I'll find someone else to spontaneously tell it to the man every time.. Just you see...
> 
> - Kemrain the Foo Fighter.



I pity the foo' that ain't a hero!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did I miss out?



 Do you yahoo?

- Kemrain the Gonna Kill Hirself For That...


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do know what assuming does right?



Amuses my friend Ming?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, but I like telling it to the man!
> 
> It!
> 
> It!



So what did you tell to the man? Oh, right, it!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Aww.. Cool1 I have a fan! Sweet! Now a long as you never cry for fanservice, we're cool.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Taking Any of it Off.



Not a problem, you have a deal.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno.. Maybe? Come up with something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Busy.



 DC a million!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the "Sorry, Guys, I Really Have No Idea Where That Came From."



A rogue monkey from Planet X?


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I dunno.. Maybe? Come up with something?
> 
> - Kemrain the Busy.




Pouty Look [Su]: Only know counter for the supernatural ability Pronoun Attack. Pouty Look grants the target a Will save (DC 20) unless the target is of the opposite sex, then they're screwed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I pity the foo' that ain't a hero!



 I love Mr. T references.


----------



## Kemrain

I just had a bottle of Clemtine soda.. That was *wierd*!

~ Kemrain the Odd.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do you yahoo?
> 
> - Kemrain the Gonna Kill Hirself For That...



 Yes, eventhough the question pains me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a job as a hero. How do I apply?



The Mystery Men need more heroes. Pleas come to my backyard today in costume to apply for a position.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what did you tell to the man? Oh, right, it!



Like my cousin.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just had a bottle of Clemtine soda.. That was *wierd*!
> 
> ~ Kemrain the Odd.



A what?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A rogue monkey from Planet X?



 Eggplant?

rfenK h- mCtdn euesiao


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah!  QuickTime!  That was cool, though.



Oh, I thought it was HyperTime.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A rogue monkey from Planet X?



Is that where all weird things come from?


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I love Mr. T references.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> A what?



 Clementine. they're like little oranges. they rock.

~ Kemrain the Wavy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Mystery Men need more heroes. Pleas come to my backyard today in costume to apply for a position.



And ignore the people with cameras who are laughing and pointing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Like my cousin.



Cousin Zee from Zimbabwe?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought it was HyperTime.



 It's not that fast a program.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, eventhough the question pains me.



 I'm just glad to share the agony.

~ Kemrain the Wounded.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

>



 Win.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I just had a bottle of Clemtine soda.. That was *wierd*!
> 
> ~ Kemrain the Odd.




Was it *weird* too?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cousin Zee from Zimbabwe?



Yeah, the brother of Ecks and Wye.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Pouty Look [Su]: Only know counter for the supernatural ability Pronoun Attack. Pouty Look grants the target a Will save (DC 20) unless the target is of the opposite sex, then they're screwed.



 I so have that! Just ask e1ven!

- Kemrain the Pout-tacularlly Pout-tastic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

>



Looks like I found the physical template for my next D20 Modern character. Thanks reveal!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm just glad to share the agony.
> 
> ~ Kemrain the Wounded.



 Need a _cure light_?


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Was it *weird* too?



 Yes! *How did you know*?!

~ Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Clementine. they're like little oranges. they rock.
> 
> ~ Kemrain the Wavy.



I love orange soda.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Need a _cure light_?



 More like a Miracle.

- Kemrain the Ashamed to 'Y!'


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes! *How did you know*?!
> 
> ~ Kemrain the Amused.




That's the word on the street.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not that fast a program.



Actually I was refrencing to Clockstoppers, directed by Jonathan Frakes.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> That's the word on the street.



 Vandal!

- Kemrain the Accusatory.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I was refrencing to Clockstoppers, directed by Jonathan Frakes.




Dude, you've seen Clockstoppers but you've never seen The Naked Gun??


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> More like a Miracle.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ashamed to 'Y!'



 Y's that?

- Jdvn1 the Sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that where all weird things come from?



Perhaps. Then again maybe they come from a paralell dimesion and need quantum tunnelers to get to ours.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I was refrencing to Clockstoppers, directed by Jonathan Frakes.



 Oh, gotcha.

- Jdvn1 the Not So Good At Things Like That.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, the brother of Ecks and Wye.



Sons of Mogh?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Perhaps. Then again maybe they come from a paralell dimesion and need quantum tunnelers to get to ours.



I saw a VHS of Quantum Leap at the store the other day!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sons of Mogh?



 ... Yes.

- Jdvn1 the Can't Think of Anything Witty to Say to That.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Dude, you've seen Clockstoppers but you've never seen The Naked Gun??



I have seen a couple of the Naked Gun Movies.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> - Jdvn1 the Can't Think of Anything Witty to Say to That.




More like "Jdvn1 the unoriginal."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> That's the word on the street.



Have you heard? Grease is the word!


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y's that?
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Sorry.



 Message me. I'm Kemrain on everything.

~ Kemrain on Everything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yes.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Can't Think of Anything Witty to Say to That.



Witacular!


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have seen a couple of the Naked Gun Movies.




Oh. I thought you said you hadn't seen it. Or was that just the first one? Besides, how come you've seen Clockstoppers but not Boogie Nights? That's just wrong.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> More like "Jdvn1 the unoriginal."



 That's Jdvn2.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Message me. I'm Kemrain on everything.
> 
> ~ Kemrain on Everything.



 I'm Jdvn1 on everything!

But not on every drug.


----------



## reveal

Why do I suddenly feel like someone sitting in a padded room filled with people in straightjackets yelling the first random thought that comes into their heads?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Don't make me cry, cuz I'll do it! I'll cry and totally embarrass myself and you'll be to blame. And the Hive will see you and they'll say, there's the sheep that made Kemrain cry. Let's not play with him. and then you'll be lonley, and no one will shear you, and you'll be all wooly and hot, and you'll be sad! So THERE!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Sorry, Guys, I Really Have No Idea Where That Came From."




Now you done got Kemrain upset... Happy now?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Witacular!



 Shouldn't it have 2 T's? I mean, Wittacular sounds better, doesn't it?

- Kemrain the Nitpickey.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm Jdvn1 on everything!
> 
> But not on every drug.




I'm Tony on everything except on Saturday nights when I'm Toni.

Was that out loud?


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Why do I suddenly feel like someone sitting in a padded room filled with people in straightjackets yelling the first random thought that comes into their heads?



 Because we all belong in a place like that?


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now you done got Kemrain upset... Happy now?




Oddly enough, yes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it have 2 T's? I mean, Wittacular sounds better, doesn't it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Nitpickey.



 It sounds different?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sons of Mogh?



You are Worf son of Mogh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I saw a VHS of Quantum Leap at the store the other day!



I've got the Pilot Episode, Season One & Season Two on DVD.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm Tony on everything except on Saturday nights when I'm Toni.
> 
> Was that out loud?



 I _thought_ you seemed familiar...


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm Tony on everything except on Saturday nights when I'm Toni.
> 
> Was that out loud?



Too much info dude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Oh. I thought you said you hadn't seen it. Or was that just the first one? Besides, how come you've seen Clockstoppers but not Boogie Nights? That's just wrong.



I was referring to a different movie. I saw Boogie Nights with my parents when I was 5 years old.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got the Pilot Episode, Season One & Season Two on DVD.



 But was it three dollars?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's Jdvn2.



Are you sure?! Have you checked _all_ your pockets?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Why do I suddenly feel like someone sitting in a padded room filled with people in straightjackets yelling the first random thought that comes into their heads?



Because that is pretty much what I have been doing. It is normal for the hivemind.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Oddly enough, yes.



 Hay, as long as he's happy, I'm cool.

- Kemrain the Laughing at the Thingies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you sure?! Have you checked _all_ your pockets?



 ... It's just a roll of quarters!

Oh, are you talking about... nevermind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now you done got Kemrain upset... Happy now?



I sure am!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm Tony on everything except on Saturday nights when I'm Toni.
> 
> Was that out loud?



 I don't get it.. But it seems seven. Make me get it?

- Kemrain the Slow.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was referring to a different movie. I saw Boogie Nights with my parents when I was 5 years.



That's just wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But was it three dollars?



No, the pilot episode DVD cost me $10 when I got it. It preceded the seasonal DVDs by about two years.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I don't get it.. But it seems seven. Make me get it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Slow.



 Toni = female.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Toni = female.



 I thought so! Whoo! Seven! Yaay!

- Kemrain the Enjoying Hirself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, the pilot episode DVD cost me $10 when I got it. It preceded the seasonal DVDs by about two years.



 Wow, cool deal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm Tony on everything except on Saturday nights when I'm Toni.
> 
> Was that out loud?



It sure was!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I thought so! Whoo! Seven! Yaay!
> 
> - Kemrain the Enjoying Hirself.



 Does that require another seven?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it have 2 T's? I mean, Wittacular sounds better, doesn't it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Nitpickey.



Yeah, you're right. I should have been witth two of the following: t.
Oops, I've done it again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Toni = female.



_Oh, thats not right!_


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that require another seven?



 The jury's out.. But yes. Yes it does!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _Oh, thats not right!_



 As long as Kemrain = ambiguous, the world is okay.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The jury's out.. But yes. Yes it does!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 Yay!  I win!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That's just wrong.



How is it wrong that I saw it when I was 5 years old?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The jury's out.. But yes. Yes it does!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Another 7? I can't handle another 7. The last one took too long.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Too much info dude.




No. Too much info is knowing what I wear or who I took home that night, only to wake up in a puddle of filth on the floor surrounding by guys wearing nothing but wife beater t-shirts and sandals.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> As long as Kemrain = ambiguous, the world is okay.



Well thats a relief.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How is it wrong that I saw it when I was 5 years old?



 Thirteen units of wrongness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thirteen units of wrongness.



Is a unit supposed to be a year? I should've been 18?


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thirteen units of wrongness.




Nurse: Doctor can we save him?

Doctor: We'll damn sure try. Get me thirteen units of wrongness stat.

Nurse: But Doctor...

Doctor: NOW, DAMMIT!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Another 7? I can't handle another 7. The last one took too long.



 *falls over cackling*

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> No. Too much info is knowing what I wear or who I took home that night, only to wake up in a puddle of filth on the floor surrounding by guys wearing nothing but wife beater t-shirts and sandals.




I now must bleech my eyes. 

Thanks alot


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I now must bleech my eyes.
> 
> Thanks alot




I'm nothing if not bleachworthy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Nurse: Doctor can we save him?
> 
> Doctor: We'll damn sure try. Get me thirteen units of wrongness stat.
> 
> Nurse: But Doctor...
> 
> Doctor: NOW, DAMMIT!



Um, I dont, like, get it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is a unit supposed to be a year? I should've been 18?



 Y'know, a unit!  Can't be more specific than that.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, I dont, like, get it.




Neither do I, but it seemed funny at the time. Let me check my funometer. 

*Tap*Tap*

Dang! It's empty. Gotta go get filled up. Hold my spot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *falls over cackling*
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



I have been know to induce others with outbursts of laughter.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Nurse: Doctor can we save him?
> 
> Doctor: We'll damn sure try. Get me thirteen units of wrongness stat.
> 
> Nurse: But Doctor...
> 
> Doctor: NOW, DAMMIT!



 What will happen in the next episode!  I can't wait!  The suspense builds!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, a unit!  Can't be more specific than that.



In this instance, what exactly is a unit?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm nothing if not bleachworthy.



Yup. I can definetely attest to that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> *falls over cackling*
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Oh, I didn't catch the seven there!


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Neither do I, but it seemed funny at the time. Let me check my funometer.
> 
> *Tap*Tap*
> 
> Dang! It's empty. Gotta go get filled up. Hold my spot.



I thought it was funny.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In this instance, what exactly is a unit?



 An AWU.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm nothing if not bleachworthy.



Can we put that on your tombstone along with the mushrooms and greenpeppers?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, a unit!  Can't be more specific than that.



 ...Half a unit...

- Kemrain the Contrary.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What will happen in the next episode!  I can't wait!  The suspense builds!




Tune in next time as our intrepid heroes say things like:

Nurse: But Doctor, I've never done _that_ with a tongue depressor!

Doctor: Really? What about _this_?

Nurse: Oh yeah, all the time.


and


Doctor: Nurse, this man is dying.

Nurse: What of, Doctor?

Doctor: He's lost his funk.

Nurse: *GASP* You don't mean?

Doctor: Yes. He's defunktified.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't catch the seven there!



Probably because it was upside down and crooked.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...Half a unit...
> 
> - Kemrain the Contrary.



Pfft, what do you know?  Only guys have units.

- Jdvn1 the Too Many Sevens.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we put that on your tombstone along with the mushrooms and greenpeppers?




Mmmmmmmmm..... mushrooms..........


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Probably because it was upside down and crooked.



 .....

He doesn't get it.. He doesn't know why this might be the funniest thing he's ever said.. Don't laugh too hard....

- Kemrain the Hurting Hirself trying not to Laugh.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Tune in next time as our intrepid heroes say things like:
> 
> Nurse: But Doctor, I've never done _that_ with a tongue depressor!
> 
> Doctor: Really? What about _this_?
> 
> Nurse: Oh yeah, all the time.
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Doctor: Nurse, this man is dying.
> 
> Nurse: What of, Doctor?
> 
> Doctor: He's lost his funk.
> 
> Nurse: *GASP* You don't mean?
> 
> Doctor: Yes. He's defunktified.



What time?!  What channel?!  I must have more of The Inane Doctor and Nurse Show!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Doctor: Yes. He's defunktified.



I once knew a man the died of defunkification. He gave his funk to fill mine. I certainly miss him.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Probably because it was upside down and crooked.



My J is a 7 in disguise...


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft, what do you know?  Only guys have units.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Too Many Sevens.




Only on Wednesdays.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmm..... mushrooms..........



All hail skoidberg!


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> He doesn't get it.. He doesn't know why this might be the funniest thing he's ever said.. Don't laugh too hard....
> 
> - Kemrain the Hurting Hirself trying not to Laugh.



It's better that way.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Only on Wednesdays.



 So, on Sunday you're a girl, on wednesday you're a guy... What are you the rest of the time?

- Kemrain the Terribly Amused.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My J is a 7 in disguise...




_You're a seven in disguise
Oh yes you are
A seven in disguise_


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I once knew a man the died of defunkification. He gave his funk to fill mine. I certainly miss him.



 ... Wow, everything has sevens if you read it that way.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, on Sunday you're a girl, on wednesday you're a guy... What are you the rest of the time?
> 
> - Kemrain the Terribly Amused.




What are you in the mood for?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, on Sunday you're a girl, on wednesday you're a guy... What are you the rest of the time?
> 
> - Kemrain the Terribly Amused.



 Confused?  Or is that too obvious?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmm..... mushrooms..........
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm is right. No better pizza topping.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Wow, everything has sevens if you read it that way.



 Why do you think I smile, JDiv? Seven is my only happiness.

That and RP, which should also be seven.  So that and Suchi-c+s.

- Kemrain the Referential.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> _You're a seven in disguise
> Oh yes you are
> A seven in disguise_



 On a scale of one to ten?  Make-up doesn't do _that_ much.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All hail skoidberg!




Zoidberg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> reveal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm..... mushrooms..........
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm is right. No better pizza topping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meat Lovers.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> What are you in the mood for?



A hot young princess!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meat Lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have to assume by now that you do know what Seven is, and you're just flaunting it. It's the *only* explanation!
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusatory.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Zoidberg



I know. It was a joke.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, on Sunday you're a girl, on wednesday you're a guy... What are you the rest of the time?
> 
> - Kemrain the Terribly Amused.



ambiguous?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Why do you think I smile, JDiv? Seven is my only happiness.
> 
> That and RP, which should also be seven.  So that and Suchi-c+s.
> 
> - Kemrain the Referential.



And e1ven, I'm sure.  And ambiguosity.  Sue-c?  Nah, I got nothing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I've learned *Frukathka* will worship any two-bit hussy that comes along, so you've got a chance there.




Seems to be the case....


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have to assume by now that you do know what Seven is, and you're just flaunting it. It's the *only* explanation!
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Can't Stop Laughing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I have to assume by now that you do know what Seven is, and you're just flaunting it. It's the *only* explanation!
> 
> - Kemrain the Accusatory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACK! Too many sevens!
> <run wildly around the hivemind>
Click to expand...


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> So, on Sunday you're a girl, on wednesday you're a guy... What are you the rest of the time?
> 
> - Kemrain the Terribly Amused.




Plus, if I told you, *Aeson's* eyes would start to bleed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Seems to be the case....



I only *worship* Lafdy Acoma. All other must lear their place.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Meat Lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat lovers is better with mushrooms.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kemrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACK! Too many sevens!
> <run wildly around the hivemind>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need the next thread to be the Seventh Daughter of the Female Gendered Feline Hivemind Thread or something.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And e1ven, I'm sure.  And ambiguosity.  Sue-c?  Nah, I got nothing.



 I guess.. e1ven too.. Mostly for the seven RP

- Kemrain the Honest.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And ignore the people with cameras who are laughing and pointing.




Don't forget those who are searching out blackmail material.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat lovers is better with mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I... no...  sigh.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Shaking His Head No.
> - Jdvn1 the Not That One.
> - Jdvn1 the Pained.
Click to expand...


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't forget those who are searching out blackmail material.




There's plenty of that in _this _thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Plus, if I told you, *Aeson's* eyes would start to bleed.



Whoop! 
<Grabs door handle>


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> More like a Miracle.
> 
> - Kemrain the Ashamed to 'Y!'




Probably no worse than those of us who use aohell..


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Plus, if I told you, *Aeson's* eyes would start to bleed.



 OOOOH!! TELL me!! I *gotta* see this!

- Kemrain the Bloody.

- Kemrain the Cybernetic Ghost of Christmas Past From the Future.


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I... no...  sigh.
> 
> - Jdvn1 the Shaking His Head No.
> - Jdvn1 the Not That One.
> - Jdvn1 the Pained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh... It's all right.... He just doesn't understand.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I guess.. e1ven too.. Mostly for the seven RP
> 
> - Kemrain the Honest.



Yowch.  I guess it'd be best to avoid that topic...


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Plus, if I told you, *Aeson's* eyes would start to bleed.



Give it a shot.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> OOOOH!! TELL me!! I *gotta* see this!
> 
> - Kemrain the Bloody.



*EVIL*


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shhh... It's all right.... He just doesn't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... _it's right there!_...  Sigh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need the next thread to be the Seventh Daughter of the Female Gendered Feline Hivemind Thread or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was thinking of rfrencing it to the movie Xanadu somehow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have seen a couple of the Naked Gun Movies.




And if you see the short-run TV series, you get to see the "death of Kirk" many years before it really happens in Trek... Foreshadowing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking of rfrencing it to the movie Xanadu somehow.



 Not Faxanadu?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> *EVIL*



 No, [Evil], it's a subtype, not an aligment. I'm Chaotic Neutral.  Really. I am. Stop staring at me!

- Kemrain the [Evil].


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm Jdvn1 on everything!
> 
> But not on every drug.




But do you want a New Drug? *

*to paraphrase Huey Lewis


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not Faxanadu?



 Neat game!

Woah.. NES Flashbacks! Cool!

- Kemrain the Feeling Old.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> OOOOH!! TELL me!! I *gotta* see this!
> 
> - Kemrain the Bloody.




Fine.

Saturday Day - I'm Tony
Saturday Night/Sunday - I'm Toni
Monday - A hot little latin mama whose only loves are fast cars and McDonalds
Tuesday - I never remember but I _can_ tell you *where* I am just not *what* I am
Wednesday - I'm Tony
Thursday - Frank the bouncer as a place called the Gin Fizzy
Friday - Ever seen Midnight Cowboy? Think Jon Voight meets the Harlem Globetrotters


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not Faxanadu?



Correst. The next hivemind I stat will be called something that refrenxes to Olivia Newton John and the movie Xanadu!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Why do I suddenly feel like someone sitting in a padded room filled with people in straightjackets yelling the first random thought that comes into their heads?




Because it's not a hallucination? Nor a figment of your imagination?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Neat game!
> 
> Woah.. NES Flashbacks! Cool!
> 
> - Kemrain the Feeling Old.



 Yeah!  I still have a working NES.

- Jdvn1 the Proud of that Fact.


----------



## reveal

And with that, I bid you all adieu. Time to watch Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars. 

Nytol!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Stop staring at me!



I can't help it you are just so intoxicating to be around.!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm Tony on everything except on Saturday nights when I'm Toni.
> 
> Was that out loud?




Using that Belt of Gender-Changing?


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> Fine.
> 
> Saturday Day - I'm Tony
> Saturday Night/Sunday - I'm Toni
> Monday - A hot little latin mama whose only loves are fast cars and McDonalds
> Tuesday - I never remember but I _can_ tell you *where* I am just not *what* I am
> Wednesday - I'm Tony
> Thursday - Frank the bouncer as a place called the Gin Fizzy
> Friday - Ever seen Midnight Cowboy? Think Jon Voight meets the Harlem Globetrotters



Friday I'm in Love.


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> And with that, I bid you all adieu. Time to watch Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars.
> 
> Nytol!



 Have fun!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You are Worf son of Mogh.




Better than his brother, Kurn, or his whiny son, Alexander.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Fine.
> 
> Saturday Day - I'm Tony
> Saturday Night/Sunday - I'm Toni
> Monday - A hot little latin mama whose only loves are fast cars and McDonalds
> Tuesday - I never remember but I _can_ tell you *where* I am just not *what* I am
> Wednesday - I'm Tony
> Thursday - Frank the bouncer as a place called the Gin Fizzy
> Friday - Ever seen Midnight Cowboy? Think Jon Voight meets the Harlem Globetrotters



Oh my god. That was you at the Gin Fizzy. I'm sorry dude. I would not have hit you with that chair if I knew.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... It's just a roll of quarters!




So _that's_ what they call it nowadays....  :\


----------



## Alzrius

Frukathka, I just wanted to congratulate you on yet another sexy name for the new Hivemind thread. You rock!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does that require another seven?




In a MAJOR way!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Correst. The next hivemind I stat will be called something that refrenxes to Olivia Newton John and the movie Xanadu!



 Stat? Oooh! What re the hive's stats, Fru? We gotta know!!!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So _that's_ what they call it nowadays....  :\



 Yes, it's not 'pence' anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Because it's not a hallucination? Nor a figment of your imagination?



Quite sure. I haven't had one since 48 hours ago.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> No. Too much info is knowing what I wear or who I took home that night, only to wake up in a puddle of filth on the floor surrounding by guys wearing nothing but wife beater t-shirts and sandals.




Sadomasochist sex takes on a whole new meaning here....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So _that's_ what they call it nowadays....  :\



No, thats what they will call it in a few years.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I now must bleech my eyes.
> 
> Thanks alot




Where's that "Soul Bleach" someone mentioned awhile back? Sounds like some is needed... STAT!


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Using that Belt of Gender-Changing?



 I love that belt. I love it good. [/GIR]

- Kemrain the Defective.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sadomasochist sex takes on a whole new meaning here....



Yeah it means Reveal or Toni.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I love that belt. I love it good. [/GIR]
> 
> - Kemrain the Defective.



Actually it is a girdle.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have been know to induce others with outbursts of laughter.




Sounds like when I sneak behind a friend of mine and go, "Baaaa...."   



He's _that_ paranoid about sheep jokes now...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we put that on your tombstone along with the mushrooms and greenpeppers?




Just pepperoni on my Tombstone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Alzrius said:
			
		

> Frukathka, I just wanted to congratulate you on yet another sexy name for the new Hivemind thread. You rock!



Thanks. I just call theem as I see 'em as I see 'em in my head.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually it is a girdle.



 Then why would a guy put it on? I mean, really..

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where's that "Soul Bleach" someone mentioned awhile back? Sounds like some is needed... STAT!




MMmmmmm soul food aka good ol down home southern cookin'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In a MAJOR way!



AIIIIIIGGGGGGHHHHH!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In a MAJOR way!



 My, that's a big seven.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Then why would a guy put it on? I mean, really..
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



I wouldn't!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Tune in next time as our intrepid heroes say things like:
> 
> Nurse: But Doctor, I've never done _that_ with a tongue depressor!
> 
> Doctor: Really? What about _this_?
> 
> Nurse: Oh yeah, all the time.




   




> and
> 
> 
> Doctor: Nurse, this man is dying.
> 
> Nurse: What of, Doctor?
> 
> Doctor: He's lost his funk.
> 
> Nurse: *GASP* You don't mean?
> 
> Doctor: Yes. He's defunktified.




"Don't Phunk With My Heart"-- Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Probably because it was upside down and crooked.




"My Shwartz! It's all twisted!"


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just pepperoni on my Tombstone.



What do you want on your Tombstone?


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Then why would a guy put it on? I mean, really..
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



 Does FDR mean anything to you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My, that's a big seven.



7 7 7


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you want on your Tombstone?



All meats please!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "My Shwartz! It's all twisted!"



ROFL!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> There's plenty of that in _this _thread.




Yup. Can't agree more there.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does FDR mean anything to you?



 Franklin Delanor Rosevelt, or however you spell him?

- Kemrain the Confuused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Can't agree more there.



Thats for sure!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does FDR mean anything to you?



*F*ords *D*rive *R*ight?


----------



## Jdvn1

I get a warm feeling whenever the hive degrades like this...

... 



Spoiler



Oh, that's not my heart?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Confuused.



Confuuused? Did your COn blow a fuse?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> OOOOH!! TELL me!! I *gotta* see this!




And I'm sure Acoma would too...   



> - Kemrain the Bloody.




Ok. We didn't say to _sacrifice_ the sheep....   



> - Kemrain the Cybernetic Ghost of Christmas Past From the Future.




Stay outta Doc Brown's Time Machine!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All meats please!



Thats what Toni said at the Gin Fizzy.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I get a warm feeling whenever the hive degrades like this...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's not my heart?



 That would be the urine in your pants, JDiv.

- Kemrian the Aiming Low.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Franklin Delanor Rosevelt, or however you spell him?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confuused.



 Delano, but yes.  He was a cross-dresser.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> *F*ords *D*rive *R*ight?



 Sorry, can't agree with that.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Confuuused? Did your COn blow a fuse?



 No, but e1ven's subaru keeps blowing them.

- Kemrain the Holder of Tongues and Not Maker of Lewd Jokes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was thinking of rfrencing it to the movie Xanadu somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never saw that one. Got tired of hearing the soundtrack that a friend would play in his tape deck.... Only thing worse was a trip to and from Raleigh/Durham with NOTHING but ELO in the player....
> 
> I swore next time to take along some Weird Al...
Click to expand...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Delano, but yes.  He was a cross-dresser.



No, that was J Edgar Hoover.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That would be the urine in your pants, JDiv.
> 
> - Kemrian the Aiming Low.



 I thought that was in the pool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *F*ords *D*rive *R*ight?



or

*F*latulent
*D*ucks
*R*unning


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, [Evil], it's a subtype, not an aligment. I'm Chaotic Neutral.  Really. I am. Stop staring at me!
> 
> - Kemrain the [Evil].




COUGHBULLCRAPCOUGH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought that was in the pool.



the ENWorld Community Pool?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, that was J Edgar Hoover.



 I heard it was FDR, or maybe it was both.  I suppose I could be getting people mixed up, though.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Delano, but yes.  He was a cross-dresser.



 I spontaneously respect him a lot more...

- Kemrain the Impressed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> COUGHBULLCRAPCOUGH!



Careful you might cough up a lung!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> the ENWorld Community Pool?



 Nah, I respected the rules in that place.  EN World is clean.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> COUGHBULLCRAPCOUGH!



 Say what you will, but.. uuh... Okay, I got nothing..

- Kemrain the EVIL, Baby!


----------



## Bront

5 pages in an hours?  Yegads.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I spontaneously respect him a lot more...
> 
> - Kemrain the Impressed.



 Funny, no one at the time did... 

Well, they did, but for other reasons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, I respected the rules in that place.  EN World is clean.



Was a bit too blue in there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> 5 pages in an hours?  Yegads.



 Hurry up!  The hour is catching up!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> the ENWorld Community Pool?



I tend to avoid that place.  The water is always an odd yellowish color.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Was a bit too blue in there.



 Hey, constructs can't do that anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> 5 pages in an hours?  Yegads.



That is the power of the hivemind.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I heard it was FDR, or maybe it was both.  I suppose I could be getting people mixed up, though.



He might have but I never heard it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I tend to avoid that place.  The water is always an odd yellowish color.



 I'd have guessed green.  Yellow + Blue?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, constructs can't do that anyway.



I was referring to all the smurfing that was happening there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh my god. That was you at the Gin Fizzy. I'm sorry dude. I would not have hit you with that chair if I knew.




If he hadn't batted his eyes and started imitating the Gloved Wonder, the fight wouldn't have started in the first place.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> He might have but I never heard it.



 Well, history is old news anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> 5 pages in an hours?  Yegads.



We have no life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I tend to avoid that place.  The water is always an odd yellowish color.



There was a bit of brown in the beginning too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was referring to all the smurfing that was happening there.



 Oh, I forgot about that!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Quite sure. I haven't had one since 48 hours ago.




The drugs wore off?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There was a bit of brown in the beginning too.



 "Mines."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Then why would a guy put it on? I mean, really..
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




The guys get told it's a Manssiere.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There was a bit of brown in the beginning too.



 That was cat hair, right?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot about that!



How can I forget. It is deeply ingrained in my mind. It was my thread afterr all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> That was cat hair, right?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



Someone accidentally did a #2.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How can I forget. It is deeply ingrained in my mind. It was my thread afterr all!



 It had so much promise, too!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> *F*ords *D*rive *R*ight?




That's 'cause they can't steer! 



Personally, I don't care either way.... I drive a Chevy mainly 'cause I got a good deal on it...   But I won't get into that redneck argument of which is better? Ford or Chevy? debate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Someone accidentally did a #2.



 Hello!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I get a warm feeling whenever the hive degrades like this...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's not my heart?




They make a product for that.... it's called Depends.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The drugs wore off?



Actually it was force induced dreaming.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thats what Toni said at the Gin Fizzy.




Especially sausages.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They make a product for that.... it's called Depends.



 Depends on what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello!



Yeah. And I was the one that had to clean it up!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, but e1ven's subaru keeps blowing them.
> 
> - Kemrain the Holder of Tongues and Not Maker of Lewd Jokes.




"Oh, my gosh! It went from suck to blow!!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially sausages.



Mmmm, unexplained sausages....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Oh, my gosh! It went from suck to blow!!"



So did the MegaMaid!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Careful you might cough up a lung!




 

There was an epidemic of that going around at work today....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> 5 pages in an hours?  Yegads.




Ain't that the truth! Go away to watch a bit o' TV and come back to 4 new pages!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There was an epidemic of that going around at work today....



Weel that isn't good. Thankfully it wasn't an epidemic of epic proportions!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I tend to avoid that place.  The water is always an odd yellowish color.




That's 'cause Crothian was in there....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ain't that the truth! Go away to watch a bit o' TV and come back to 4 new pages!



We are hivemind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was referring to all the smurfing that was happening there.




Constructs can Smurf? That's smurfing weird, dude! OR should I say Smurf?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's 'cause Crothian was in there....



I thought Smurfs peed blue?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Constructs can Smurf? That's smurfing weird, dude! OR should I say Smurf?



How the smurf should I smurfing know?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Frukathka
> There was a bit of brown in the beginning too.






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Mines."





Floating ones at that....   ::cues up Jaws theme::


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. And I was the one that had to clean it up!



 You get hazard pay for that.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially sausages.



Italian sausage. Likes it spicy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Someone accidentally did a #2.




I don't think it was "accidental"....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Constructs can Smurf? That's smurfing weird, dude! OR should I say Smurf?



 I'll let you believe what you want.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Depends on what?




How bad the problem is...


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello!



 More like Goodbye!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Floating ones at that....



Made cleanup a little easier.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Weel that isn't good. Thankfully it wasn't an epidemic of epic proportions!




Nope. It was a short-lived epidemic during lunchtime.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You get hazard pay for that.



How come I haven't received it yet?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We are hivemind.




We're already assimilated. Go find someone else!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't think it was "accidental"....



Only one person would know for sure.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How come I haven't received it yet?



 Ask Morrus.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought Smurfs peed blue?




You know from experience of Smurfs peeing blue? Are you sure of that?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We're already assimilated. Go find someone else!



 Yeah, talk about preachin' to the choir.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How the smurf should I smurfing know?




Maybe if you Smurfing check, you might Smurfing KNOW!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe if you Smurfing check, you might Smurfing KNOW!



 Hey, now, let's keep it civil!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How come I haven't received it yet?



EN world is not set up for direct pay.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You get hazard pay for that.




But is he part of a hazmat team? With the proper training?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ask Morrus.



I'll do it later. I'm kinda busy right now, posting and all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We're already assimilated. Go find someone else!



Hiveminding is fun.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We're already assimilated. Go find someone else!



Yeah try the yellow pages.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But is he part of a hazmat team? With the proper training?



 Oh, that's why he got docked money.  Training fees.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, now, let's keep it civil!




Aw... go Smurf off!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You know from experience of Smurfs peeing blue? Are you sure of that?



No, it was just a speculation.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll do it later. I'm kinda busy right now, posting and all.



 I don't think he'd send you money anyway.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> EN world is not set up for direct pay.




Only if you're Moderator level or higher do you get direct pay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe if you Smurfing check, you might Smurfing KNOW!



Dad smurf it! I smurfing failed my smurfing check!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Aw... go Smurf off!



That was unnecessarily cruel.


----------



## Jdvn1

And awaaay I go.

Bye!


----------



## Kemrain

JDiv says hi/bye! He goes to play Mao. H can't tell me the rules, though.

- Kemrain the AimTacular.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only if you're Moderator level or higher do you get direct pay.



They pay the mods? How do I apply? I'm on here enough. Do I need a resume?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah try the yellow pages.




That'd be an interesting call to various businesses... "Hi, would you like to join our Hivemind? It's only a $59.95 charge for the initial setup, $19.95 a month thereafter...."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think he'd send you money anyway.



Nuts. A bowl full.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think he'd send you money anyway.



Nuts. A bowl full.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's why he got docked money.  Training fees.




And don't forget about the equipment fees!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And awaaay I go.
> 
> Bye!



Bye bye.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dad smurf it! I smurfing failed my smurfing check!




FAILED SMURF CHECK!!! OMSmurfingG!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And don't forget about the equipment fees!



Enough with the smurfing fees.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That'd be an interesting call to various businesses... "Hi, would you like to join our Hivemind? It's only a $59.95 charge for the initial setup, $19.95 a month thereafter...."



I get a cut of every sell.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That was unnecessarily cruel.




Sithly. Get it right!


----------



## Aeson

STOP!! I'm all smurfed out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And awaaay I go.
> 
> Bye!




Have fun with those little Smurflings!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> They pay the mods? How do I apply? I'm on here enough. Do I need a resume?




I guess they pay them the same as most other message boards do....









And we don't count WOTC boards either....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Enough with the smurfing fees.





And you forgot about the fee for Smurfing...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get a cut of every sell.




And when you sell the first one, you'll be the first to know....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> STOP!! I'm all smurfed out.




Not enough Smurfette for you?   



There was a time this went on for at least an hour.... especially with Crothian around. And the time he had a Smurf avatar.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not enough Smurfette for you?
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time this went on for at least an hour.... especially with Crothian around. And the time he had a Smurf avatar.



Smurfette is different. My first true love.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Smurfette is different. My first true love.




You coulda just imagined yourself with Smurfette the whole time...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And you forgot about the fee for Smurfing...



Shiza!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And when you sell the first one, you'll be the first to know....



I should get a cut oo, for being a primary supporter of and contributor to the hivemind!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Smurfette is different. My first true love.



 Did she give you baby Smurfs?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did she give you baby Smurfs?



We were not compatible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We were not compatible.



Sorry to hear about that. I'm sure it would have been a joy to be a father of sveral baby smurfs.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about that. I'm sure it would have been a joy to be a father of sveral baby smurfs.



Not sure about that I think it would have been to easy to step on one in the dark.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not sure about that I think it would have been to easy to step on one in the dark.



You could given them flourscent blue clothes. Then they'd have stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not sure about that I think it would have been to easy to step on one in the dark.




Just have them sing, "Lalalala-la-la-la" all the time...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You could given them flourscent blue clothes. Then they'd have stuck out like a sore thumb.




White pants. Unless they're female. Then a dress.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just have them sing, "Lalalala-la-la-la" all the time...



Yeah, that would work too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> White pants. Unless they're female. Then a dress.



You are absolutely right. That makes total sense.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are absolutely right. That makes total sense.




Considering that was what they wore in the cartoon. Except for Handy Smurf who wore a white coverall.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering that was what they wore in the cartoon. Except for Handy Smurf who wore a white coverall.



Well, of course.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are absolutely right. That makes total sense.



 Papa smurf musta got stepped on a lot, wearing all that red...

- Kemrian Smurfstomper.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Papa smurf musta got stepped on a lot, wearing all that red...
> 
> - Kemrian Smurfstomper.



Glad to see that you are back!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> White pants. Unless they're female. Then a dress.



Or Reveal.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Papa smurf musta got stepped on a lot, wearing all that red...
> 
> - Kemrian Smurfstomper.




 

He was the one who was "dipping in on the action" with Smurfette.... Where else do you think all the rest of the Smurfs came from? She just used lots of Oil of Olay to remove the wrinkles of "old age" as she's perhaps closer to Papa Smurf's age than the rest of the Smurfs...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or Reveal.



Gordon Bennet!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Glad to see that you are back!



 I never really left.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Or Reveal.



You're just mean. I like you!


----------



## Aeson

They has pappy smurf who wore gold I think.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or Reveal.




His is a white bondage outfit. Since they don't do black clothing, white will hafta do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> They has pappy smurf who wore gold I think.




That was Grandpa Smurf


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He was the one who was "dipping in on the action" with Smurfette.... Where else do you think all the rest of the Smurfs came from? She just used lots of Oil of Olay to remove the wrinkles of "old age" as she's perhaps closer to Papa Smurf's age than the rest of the Smurfs...



 Well, only the alpha male can breed..

- Kemrain the Canid.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You're just mean. I like you!



That means a lot to me. Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That was Grandpa Smurf



Oh yeah.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That was Grandpa Smurf



I thought they called him Pappy or was that what the little brats called Pappa Smurf?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That means a lot to me. Thanks.




Evil: it's the other fun activity!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought they called him Pappy or was that what the little brats called Pappa Smurf?




The kids probably called him "Pappy" but he was the Grandfather of the bunch. Which made Papa Smurf their daddy.


----------



## Aeson

Who was the one with the candle on his hat?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Evil: it's the other fun activity!



Now it comes in 31 delicious flavors!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who was the one with the candle on his hat?




That was either Miner Smurf or a hidden cleric of Denier running around....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now it comes in 31 delicious flavors!




Just like Baskin-Robbins...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who was the one with the candle on his hat?



Are sou sore it was on his hat? I could have sworn it was on his pants.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like Baskin-Robbins...



Exactly!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are sou sore it was on his hat? I could have sworn it was on his pants.




I think all had the "generic" white pants. Except for Handy... well, 'cause he was.... um... ya know... _Handy_....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Except for Handy... well, 'cause he was.... um... ya know... _Handy_....



Oh, okay, thats who I was thinking of!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are sou sore it was on his hat? I could have sworn it was on his pants.



Would you want a lit candle on your pants? I don't think so and I'm sure a smurf wouldn't either.

Actually I'm not sure. I have not seen the show in years. Its kinda sad we all know this much after all these years.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you want a lit candle on your pants? I don't think so and I'm sure a smurf wouldn't either.



I could have sworn I saw something red protroding from his pants.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I could have sworn I saw something red protroding from his pants.



That was on one of your cartoon pr0n sites.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was on one of your cartoon pr0n sites.



I dont visit cartoon pr0n sites.


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> That means a lot to me. Thanks.



 Sure, you dang meanie!  Heheh.

- Kemrain the Evil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Sure, you dang meanie!  Heheh.
> 
> - Kemrain the Evil.



I love the way your eyes grow wide when you talk evil.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love the way your eyes grow wide when you talk evil.



 They glow when I talk *really* evil, Fru.

- Kemrian the Wicked.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They glow when I talk *really* evil, Fru.
> 
> - Kemrian the Wicked.



You sure that's not the reflection?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was on one of your cartoon pr0n sites.



 No, those are *my* cartoon pr0n sites, silly!

- Kemrain the Animatedly Seven.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They glow when I talk *really* evil, Fru.
> 
> - Kemrian the Wicked.



Oooh, me like!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> - Kemrain the Animatedly Seven.



ACK! More deadly Sevens!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I dont visit cartoon pr0n sites.



You don't know what you're missing..   

Er, good for you.  Keep up the moral upstandingnesses and stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You don't know what you're missing..
> 
> Er, good for you.  Keep up the moral upstandingnesses and stuff.



Well, I used to, but after the last string of computer problems, I stopped. No pr0n means a more effecive and smoother running computer.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

reveal said:
			
		

> I've learned *Frukathka* will worship any two-bit hussy that comes along, so you've got a chance there.



Thanks, thanks a lot...I feel wonderful now.

*wanders off to a corner alone to plot revenge and cry*


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I dont visit cartoon pr0n sites.



I joke, thats what I do.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> No, those are *my* cartoon pr0n sites, silly!
> 
> - Kemrain the Animatedly Seven.



oh ok. cool


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Thanks, thanks a lot...I feel wonderful now.
> 
> *wanders off to a corner alone to plot revenge and cry*



It not true, Lady Acoma, they are just saying that to tear us apart. I for one still worship you and shall continue to unti the searing flames of hatred stop coursing through my body. I am your servant and will continue to be your divine servant.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Thanks, thanks a lot...I feel wonderful now.
> 
> *wanders off to a corner alone to plot revenge and cry*



Oh come on back and cry in front of everyone.


----------



## Kemrain

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Thanks, thanks a lot...I feel wonderful now.
> 
> *wanders off to a corner alone to plot revenge and cry*





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh come on back and cry in front of everyone.




We won't point and laugh. Honest.

- Kemrain the Honest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh come on back and cry in front of everyone.



HEY! Don't you have any feelings at all?! My Lady deserves much better than that.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> HEY! Don't you have any feelings at all?! My Lady deserves much better than that.



 Oh, he has plenty of feelings. Mirth, amusement, hilarity.. I could keep on going, but it's getting warm in here...

- Kemrain the Honest, Honest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> it's getting warm in here...



I'll say.
<takes off sweater>


----------



## Aeson

I'm outa here. 

Seacrest out.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll say.
> <takes off sweater>



 You wear sweaters in Arizona!? Isn't it a bahjillion degrees there?! Are you a reptile!?

- Kemrain the Exclamatory!!!11one


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You wear sweaters in Arizona!? Isn't it a bahjillion degrees there?! Are you a reptile!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Exclamatory!!!11one



We do have Air Conditioners out here. My parents like to keep it low. 65 degrees.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We do have Air Conditioners out here. My parents like to keep it low. 65 degrees.



 ...I hate you. It's 80 here and moist. I feel like poop.

Yucky sweaty poop.

- Kemrain the Uncomfortable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...I hate you. It's 80 here and moist. I feel like poop.
> 
> Yucky sweaty poop.
> 
> - Kemrain the Uncomfortable.



Welcome to the litter box. Anyway, sorry for your uncomfort, even though there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Welcome to the litter box. Anyway, sorry for your uncomfort, even though there is nothing I can do about it.



 In situations like that, Fru, I say "Eight." Eight is "I'm sympathetic, but not sorry, because I'm not the cause of your misfortune."

- Kemrain the Numericodic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In situations like that, Fru, I say "Eight." Eight is "I'm sympathetic, but not sorry, because I'm not the cause of your misfortune."
> 
> - Kemrain the Numericodic.



I hope the weather in your location improves.

Signing off of the hive for now.


----------



## Kemrain

And then there was one... ..one.. ..one..

- Kemrain the All Alone.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> In situations like that, Fru, I say "Eight." Eight is "I'm sympathetic, but not sorry, because I'm not the cause of your misfortune."
> 
> - Kemrain the Numericodic.



What other number codes are there?  (Stil confused by the seven thing)


----------



## Kemrain

Oh, there's 0, 1, 2, 3 ,4 ,5 ,6 ,7 ,8 ,9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 23, 26, 27, 28...

We were bored.

- Kemrain the Not Alone Anymore.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Seems to be the case....



You as well will be on my list...your punishment will be long and painful.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where's that "Soul Bleach" someone mentioned awhile back? Sounds like some is needed... STAT!



I have Soul Bleach!!! It was me!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I get a warm feeling whenever the hive degrades like this...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's not my heart?



Like someone added a P to your ool?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We won't point and laugh. Honest.
> 
> - Kemrain the Honest.



*shrugs* I just didn't want him to see my plans actually, I cry in front of people openly a lot, which is amazing because my mother openly ridicules me for it in the most emotional times.  Nice hunh?  And people wonder where I got me evil charms...yar!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We do have Air Conditioners out here. My parents like to keep it low. 65 degrees.



Um...I go swiming in rivers and lakes when it's colder then that outside...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*notes she is the all alone now and wanders off to find Kemrain's sites*


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *notes she is the all alone now and wanders off to find Kemrain's sites*



I was still here.
*sniffle*


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, there's 0, 1, 2, 3 ,4 ,5 ,6 ,7 ,8 ,9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 23, 26, 27, 28...
> 
> We were bored.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Alone Anymore.



What do they all mean?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> I was still here.
> *sniffle*



I is sorries...   *pats Bront's head with a flaming hand*


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I is sorries...   *pats Bront's head with a flaming hand*



Mmm, flame induced baldness...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hehehe...yay!  Flame induced anything is good!


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hehehe...yay!  Flame induced anything is good!



I have to ask.

Flame Induced Water = Firewater = Alcohol ?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> I have to ask.
> 
> Flame Induced Water = Firewater = Alcohol ?



I'm gonna go with yes, and as it is flame induced it is good...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go with yes, and as it is flame induced it is good...



Does that mean you have trouble not having your alcohol catch on fire when you try to drink it?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Actually you would be surprised what a really drunk girl who likes fire A LOT has problems with at times...


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Actually you would be surprised what a really drunk girl who likes fire A LOT has problems with at times...



Fear compells me not to ask, but curiousity of flaming nudity is a much stronger compultion.

So, what do you have problems with?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Okay, one example of one problem...you know how you'll see the flaming drinks that people blow out and suck down...one should not try and light one of those close to ones face, but I did manage to be smart enough, barely to keep it far enough away from burning that, however using a lighter to light it was not to wise...good thing that cooler full of beer was right there...Didn't do any damage, just stung a bit.


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Okay, one example of one problem...you know how you'll see the flaming drinks that people blow out and suck down...one should not try and light one of those close to ones face, but I did manage to be smart enough, barely to keep it far enough away from burning that, however using a lighter to light it was not to wise...good thing that cooler full of beer was right there...Didn't do any damage, just stung a bit.



Woops...


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *notes she is the all alone now and wanders off to find Kemrain's sites*



Kemrain has a site?


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Okay, one example of one problem...you know how you'll see the flaming drinks that people blow out and suck down...one should not try and light one of those close to ones face, but I did manage to be smart enough, barely to keep it far enough away from burning that, however using a lighter to light it was not to wise...good thing that cooler full of beer was right there...Didn't do any damage, just stung a bit.



Step away from the booze and lighter. We need you to stick around for awhile. It will be hard if your running around all on fire and stuff.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> More like Goodbye!




_Hello hello!
I don't know why you say goodbye
I say hello_


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or Reveal.




Hey!


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Hey!



Hey, how you doing?


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I never really left.
> 
> You're just mean. I like you!


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> His is a white bondage outfit. Since they don't do black clothing, white will hafta do.




I don't get it.


----------



## reveal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Thanks, thanks a lot...I feel wonderful now.
> 
> *wanders off to a corner alone to plot revenge and cry*




My work here is done...


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't get it.



and you never will. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll say.
> <takes off sweater>




Man boobies!


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey, how you doing?




What is it, Friday? Time to get dressed.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Man boobies!


----------



## reveal

Jeebus. At this rate I'll be up to 3000 posts by tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> What is it, Friday? Time to get dressed.



Are you going to wear the spicy red number or that sexy black one?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Jeebus. At this rate I'll be up to 3000 posts by tomorrow.



You have too much time on your hands just like me.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you going to wear the spicy red number or that sexy black one?




Hmmm.... Not sure yet. Either way, I'm wearing a thong. *Projects mental image into Aeson's mind*

*cackles menacingly*coughs*gets back to work*


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Not sure yet. Either way, I'm wearing a thong. *Projects mental image into Aeson's mind*
> 
> *cackles menacingly*coughs*gets back to work*



You shave your back before you wear a dress right?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> You shave your back before you wear a dress right?




Whatever turns you on, big boy.

I just know this is gonna come back to haunt me


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Whatever turns you on, big boy.
> 
> I just know this is gonna come back to haunt me



yup. You just wait until the real evil people show up.


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Not sure yet. Either way, I'm wearing a thong. *Projects mental image into Aeson's mind*
> 
> *cackles menacingly*coughs*gets back to work*



One of the guys at work isn't the best about saying S's, but I was almost taken aback when I first heard him sing "But I had to say I love you, in a thong."


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> Whatever turns you on, big boy.
> 
> I just know this is gonna come back to haunt me



You to dealize that everything said in the Hive goes on your Permanent record?  You know, that one that's been following you around since High School?


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> You to dealize that everything said in the Hive goes on your Permanent record?  You know, that one that's been following you around since High School?




Well smurf me smurfing!


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> One of the guys at work isn't the best about saying S's, but I was almost taken aback when I first heard him sing "But I had to say I love you, in a thong."




Are you sure it was a lisp or is he just making plans for later tonight?


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> One of the guys at work isn't the best about saying S's, but I was almost taken aback when I first heard him sing "But I had to say I love you, in a thong."




_Well, I know it's kind of late 
I hope I didn't wake you
But what I got to say can't wait
I know you'd understand
Ev'ry time I tried to tell you 
The words just came out wrong
So I'll have to say I love you in a song

Yeah, I know it's kind of strange 
But ev'ry time I'm near you 
I just run out of things to say 
I know you'd understand
Ev'ry time I tried to tell you 
The words just came out wrong 
So I'll have to say I love you in a song

Ev'ry time the time was right 
All the words just came out wrong
So I'll have to say I love you in a song 

Yeah, I know it's kind of late
I hope I didn't wake you
But there's something that I just got to say
I know you'd understand
Ev'ry time I tried to tell you
The words just came out wrong 
So I'll have to say I love you in a song_

I love Jim Croce. He wrote this song after having a fight with his wife. He went down into the basement and, after she fell asleep, he work her up and played this for her. It's a beautiful song.


----------



## Kemrain

Good afternoon, Hive. Short day for me- I'm out of work in 2.5 hours. I got my post in on my Star Wars game, so I'm here now. Yay.

Love songs are ok, but I find I prefer lust songs. They resonate with me more closely these days. No idea why.

- Kemrain the Succubus.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good afternoon, Hive. Short day for me- I'm out of work in 2.5 hours. I got my post in on my Star Wars game, so I'm here now. Yay.
> 
> Love songs are ok, but I find I prefer lust songs. They resonate with me more closely these days. No idea why.
> 
> - Kemrain the Succubus.




_To The Tick Tock Ya Don't Stop, To The Tick Top Ya Don't Stop
First Verse:
Come inside take off your coat,
ill make you feel at home
Now lets pour a glass of wine
coz now we're all alone,
I've been waiting all nite
so just let me hold you close to me
Coz i've been dieing for you girl
to make love to me
Bridge
Girl you make me feel real good,
We can do it till we both wake up
Girl you know im hooked on you
and this is what i'll do,
Chorus:
(I wanna love you down)
I wanna sex you up,
All nite, (you make me feel good)
I want (to rub you down)
I wanna sex you up,
Let me take off all your clothes.
Disconnect the phone so nobody knows.
Let me light a candle,
So that we can make it better.
Makin' love until we drown.
Girl, you know it feels real good.
We can do it 'til we both wake up.
Girlyou know I'm hooked on you.
And this is what I'll do.
*CHORUS*
Make sweet lovin' all night long...
(I wanna sex you up)
Feels so right it can't be wrong...
Don't be shy girl rescue me...
(i wanna sex you up)
Open up your heart and I'll set you free..._


----------



## Kemrain

Eh, doesn't do it for me.  I don't know the tune, btu I doubt it's heavy.

I enjoyed Physical (You're Too) when Reznor did it on the Broken album.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Eh, doesn't do it for me.  I don't know the tune, btu I doubt it's heavy.
> 
> I enjoyed Physical (You're Too) when Reznor did it on the Broken album.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




*gasp*You don't know "I wanna sex you up" by Color Me Badd?!


----------



## Kemrain

What year are they? I know little before the 90's that isn't metal.

- Kemrain the Not Very Musical.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> *gasp*You don't know "I wanna sex you up" by Color Me Badd?!



It was before hir time.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What year are they? I know little before the 90's that isn't metal.
> 
> - Kemrain the Not Very Musical.




1990 you young whipper snapper!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> 1990 you young whipper snapper!



 I started paying atention in 95, after TDS.

- Kemrain the Young Whipper Snapper.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I started paying atention in 95, after TDS.
> 
> - Kemrain the Young Whipper Snapper.




Who? Total Denial of Sanity?


----------



## Kemrain

The Downward Spiral. A Nine inch Nails album.

- Kemrain the Metal and Industrial Fan.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Downward Spiral. A Nine inch Nails album.
> 
> - Kemrain the Metal and Industrial Fan.




Ah, gotcha. I still think _March of the Pigs_ is one of his best songs ever.

_Step right up march push
Crawl right up on your knees
Please greed feed (no time to hesitate)
I want a little bit I want a piece of it I think he's losing it
I want to watch it come down
Don't like the look of it don't like the taste of it don't like the smell of it
I want to watch it come down

All the pigs are all lined up
I give you all that you want
Take the skin and peel it back
Now doesn't that make you feel better?

Shove it up inside surprise! Lies
Stains like the blood on your teeth
Bite chew suck away the tender parts
I want to break it up I want to smash it up I want to  it up
I want to watch it come down
Maybe afraid of it let's discredit it let's pick away at it
I want to watch it come down

Now doesn't that make you feel better?
The pigs have won tonight
Now they can all sleep soundly
And everything is all right_


----------



## Aeson

Where is everyone? When Scifi Friday starts at 8 I'll be gone to watch.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's been a looong week.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's been a looong week.



There were 7 days just like every other week. Why do you say it was long?


----------



## Jdvn1

Not in this part of town.  They threw in some extra days here.


----------



## Aeson

You should form a union. Demand a normal week or strike.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's been a looong week.



I hear that, doing my second 12+ hour shift tonight, then got my last 10 hour shift tomorow night.


----------



## Bront

*pokes hive* is it dead?


----------



## Jdvn1

Still chuggin'...


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> You to dealize that everything said in the Hive goes on your Permanent record?  You know, that one that's been following you around since High School?



Pfft!  The hive part of my record makes me look GOOD!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

*decides to listen to _The Bad Touch_ by the Bloodhound Gang while doing her normal fire dance*


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *decides to listen to _The Bad Touch_ by the Bloodhound Gang while doing her normal fire dance*



I never knew who actualy did that song.  Thanks


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Pfft!  The hive part of my record makes me look GOOD!



I thought it was the flaming nakedness that made you look good.  My mistake.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought it was the flaming nakedness that made you look good.  My mistake.



 Lady Acoma looks good regardless!

At least, that's what you have to tell them.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Lady Acoma looks good regardless!
> 
> At least, that's what you have to tell them.



Yeah, the fire is pretty bright if you stare into it too long.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, there's 0, 1, 2, 3 ,4 ,5 ,6 ,7 ,8 ,9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 20, 21, 23, 26, 27, 28...



Care to go into any detail as to what they mean?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Like someone added a P to your ool?



I once had a friend that did that in mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Um...I go swiming in rivers and lakes when it's colder then that outside...



Asd have I. I've been know to take a swim in our backyard pool in the middle of December. Nothing quite like cold brisk swim.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Mmm, flame induced baldness...



Thats is how my dads dad went bald.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I have to ask.
> 
> Flame Induced Water = Firewater = Alcohol ?



Mmm. Firewater!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> _Hello hello!
> I don't know why you say goodbye
> I say hello_



I say ciao! Ciao mein!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Hey!



Isn't that for horses? Oh wait a minute, that would be hay. Right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey, how you doing?



Dude, not baaaaaaaaad!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Man boobies!



Okay, that tears it. How on earth would you know? Besides I was wearing a shirt underneath it at the time. Yeesh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> What is it, Friday? Time to get dressed.



You only dress on Fridays?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



Ohhh....kay. Anyone else have anything fresh to say!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Jeebus. At this rate I'll be up to 3000 posts by tomorrow.



If you do, you'll hit 3rd level!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have too much time on your hands just like me.



But not enough time to post like mad notes. Like me, that is!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Not sure yet. Either way, I'm wearing a thong. *Projects mental image into Aeson's mind*



What a terrifying experience that must have been for Aeson!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You shave your back before you wear a dress right?



Oh great. And the truth comes out!        :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Whatever turns you on, big boy.
> 
> I just know this is gonna come back to haunt me



Yuuuuuck! Egad. Erk!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Well smurf me smurfing!



All righty then. Smurf on you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Are you sure it was a lisp or is he just making plans for later tonight?



 Might've been both!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Love songs are ok, but I find I prefer lust songs.



Paula Abdul, Madonna and Britney Spears do the trick for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> *gasp*You don't know "I wanna sex you up" by Color Me Badd?!



I heard that song back in the day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Downward Spiral. A Nine inch Nails album.
> 
> - Kemrain the Metal and Industrial Fan.



Nine In Nails is one of the best bands I have ever herad. They totally rock!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Ah, gotcha. I still think _March of the Pigs_ is one of his best songs ever.
> 
> <snip>



Dang,Reveal, what is it with you and lyrics?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is everyone? When Scifi Friday starts at 8 I'll be gone to watch.



I hate that we have to wait till next week to see what happens with SG1.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's been a looong week.



Seemed pretty short to me. That is most likely due to me sleeping during the days though.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> *pokes hive* is it dead?



Not yet, its not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Pfft!  The hive part of my record makes me look GOOD!



Yeah, there is that. It looks good when you post other places on ENWorld, and I know you do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *decides to listen to _The Bad Touch_ by the Bloodhound Gang while doing her normal fire dance*



You made my blood boil even hotter with that dance. Thank you for fueling my life with profane fiery evil, my Lady.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought it was the flaming nakedness that made you look good.  My mistake.



Rectifiable. Just make an offering or a fiery sacrifice to the maiden of pain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Lady Acoma looks good regardless!



Always and forever!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, the fire is pretty bright if you stare into it too long.



But it will burn away the remaining good that lies within you and bring you closer to true potential of the path of wickedness! May the dark blessing of Acoma shine upon all of her subjects!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cool, it didn't take too long to get up-to-date here. Ah, hivey-goodness.


----------



## Bront

Is 32 posts in a row realy nesessary?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Is 32 posts in a row realy nesessary?



Its not like others haven't done it. I'm DK has done it. She is known to  post en masse.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its not like others haven't done it. I'm DK has done it. She is known to  post en masse.



That's like answering "Why did you turn left?" with "Well, (s)he did it".

I'm not chastizing, cause post count means nothing, it just seems a bit excessive to me.  (I've never done more than 5 in the same thread,  and that's usually over the course of a few days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sorry, I'll try to keep it to a minimum next time.









Maybe.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'll try to keep it to a minimum next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.



Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure you will


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hate that we have to wait till next week to see what happens with SG1.



You have to wait for all of them.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ohhh....kay. Anyone else have anything fresh to say!



Muffins, their fresh


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What a terrifying experience that must have been for Aeson!



I have developed a mind shield ability. I am no longer effected.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, there is that. It looks good when you post other places on ENWorld, and I know you do.



There are other places besides the hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have to wait for all of them.



I just hate those 'to be continued...' episodes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Muffins, their fresh



I love muffins, though not bran.

Oh and I believe you mean to say 'they're' instead of 'their'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have developed a mind shield ability. I am no longer effected.



 Really, now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are other places besides the hive?



Quite. ENWorld has many forums where almost anything you have on your mind can be discussed about.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love muffins, though not bran.
> 
> Oh and I believe you mean to say 'they're' instead of 'their'.



I say what I mean and mean what I say.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I say what I mean and mean what I say.




But are you faithful, 100 percent?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> But are you faithful, 100 percent?



I'm not even sure if Faith is faithful.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure if Faith is faithful.




But is Faith full?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> But is Faith full?



Yes, she just ate.


----------



## reveal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, she just ate.




You need to spend more time in here. You're mind isn't dirty enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> You need to spend more time in here. You're mind isn't dirty enough.



How dirt is too dirty? Please give examples.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure if Faith is faithful.



I don't care if she's faithful she's hot. That's all that matters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't care if she's faithful she's hot. That's all that matters.



She is quite the hottie, isn't she!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

reveal said:
			
		

> Whatever turns you on, big boy.
> 
> I just know this is gonna come back to haunt me





Ok, Reveal, you've just surpassed Torm in the freaky kinkay department.... wow!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Downward Spiral. A Nine inch Nails album.
> 
> - Kemrain the Metal and Industrial Fan.




They have a few cool songs that I've heard....

I betcha sie'd like "Closer" and the new one, "The Hand That Feeds"..


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is everyone? When Scifi Friday starts at 8 I'll be gone to watch.




Visiting with my aunt and then went gaming.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *decides to listen to _The Bad Touch_ by the Bloodhound Gang while doing her normal fire dance*





Too bad you don't have the funny vid for that one..   Hot monkey sex!! w00t!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Paula Abdul, Madonna and Britney Spears do the trick for me.




Much better if they'd let him *do* them... all at the same time!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dang,Reveal, what is it with you and lyrics?





'Bout like me and the occasional quote I put here....   



Totally irrelevant: "You and me ain't nothing but mammals/let's do it like they do on the Discovery Channel..."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cool, it didn't take too long to get up-to-date here. Ah, hivey-goodness.




Sometimes it don't...   


"Sometimes you feel like a nut... sometimes you don't...."


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by reveal
> But is Faith full?







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, she just ate.







			
				reveal said:
			
		

> You need to spend more time in here. You're mind isn't dirty enough.




He didn't say *what* she ate....


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She is quite the hottie, isn't she!



 Eh, I'm not impressed.

- Kemrain the Unimpressed.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They have a few cool songs that I've heard....
> 
> I betcha sie'd like "Closer" and the new one, "The Hand That Feeds"..



 Closer is pretty good, but the With-Teeth album isn't as good as, say, Pretty Hate Machine, or Broken, or The Downward Spiral, or Further Down the Spiral, or Fixed, or The Fragile, or nearly anythign else.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok, Reveal, you've just surpassed Torm in the freaky kinkay department.... wow!



 Could you define that line a little more clearly? I wanna celebrate when I blow it away.

- Kemrain the Se7en.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Closer is pretty good, but the With-Teeth album isn't as good as, say, Pretty Hate Machine, or Broken, or The Downward Spiral, or Further Down the Spiral, or Fixed, or The Fragile, or nearly anythign else.





I don't have any of the albums, just the singles. I've pondered an album of theirs one time but got lazy... Now I do have a couple of Papa Roach's albums.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Could you define that line a little more clearly? I wanna celebrate when I blow it away.
> 
> - Kemrain the Se7en.




Well awhile back, Torm had this freaky thing about Joshua Dyal in women's undergarments and then there was a comment about Torm and Josh and Anna Nicole in a "threesome".... 

Never mind that Torm is into that kind of a relationship: two women and him....


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Well awhile back, Torm had this freaky thing about Joshua Dyal in women's undergarments and then there was a comment about Torm and Josh and Anna Nicole in a "threesome"....
> 
> Never mind that Torm is into that kind of a relationship: two women and him....



 Thus insinuating that Joshua Dyal is a woman... Heh. Way to go.

I wouldn't mind 2 women and a man at all. Pity e1ven is monogamous.  I don't think Torm is a sexual deviant at all. He's interested in females of his own species, that sounds pretty normal to me.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't have any of the albums, just the singles. I've pondered an album of theirs one time but got lazy... Now I do have a couple of Papa Roach's albums.



 The Downward Spiral is a good angsty/depressy/lusty album, Broken is a very, very, VERY angry album, and Pretty Hate Machine is a much softer album that hits lust, regret, and devotion.  Very cool all the way around.  The Fragile is a 2CD set, and is thus all over the place, but it's very good. All 4 have my undying support. They all rock.

- Kemrian the NIN Fan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thus insinuating that Joshua Dyal is a woman... Heh. Way to go.
> 
> I wouldn't mind 2 women and a man at all. Pity e1ven is monogamous.  I don't think Torm is a sexual deviant at all. He's interested in females of his own species, that sounds pretty normal to me.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




I think it's the MULTIPLES of women that make him not "normal" in that dept....  I wouldn't go so far as to call him "deviant".... Not at all. I don't think Josh is a woman which, in this case, might throw Torm into the "deviant" aspect....


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too bad you don't have the funny vid for that one..   Hot monkey sex!! w00t!



Um, ok... I may have to look for that video to see what you're talking about.  Probably not at work.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, ok... I may have to look for that video to see what you're talking about.  Probably not at work.




At work would be a bad idea. There's no nudity but the "hot monkey sex" may freak your boss out...


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> At work would be a bad idea. There's no nudity but the "hot monkey sex" may freak your boss out...



Well, beyond the streaming video problems at work, That's probably not a term I want attached to my name in any HR file floating out there either.


----------



## Darkness

Folks, please don't make too many posts in a row (i.e., without any posts by others in between).

I can see 3 (_maybe_ 4 - or, _if it happens rarely_, possibly even 5), but any more generally is too much - especially if you don't post more than a couple lines per post anyway. Please put several responses in a single post in such a situation.

Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bah!  I was going to post my 8,888th post here, but forgot. Darn. This is 8,889.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah!  I was going to post my 8,888th post here, but forgot. Darn. This is 8,889.



Doh.

Oh well.  I'm working towards my 3500th.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, that's neat.  I'd consider posting my 9,999th here too, but that'll be overshadowed by the breaking-of-the-four-digit-barrier.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok, Reveal, you've just surpassed Torm in the freaky kinkay department.... wow!



Eh, should I be wirded out?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Much better if they'd let him *do* them... all at the same time!



I think if that happened I'd go temporarily insane. At least my brain would be stuck in the sandbox!   Talk about you're out-of-body experience!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eh, should I be wirded out?  :\



Depends on where you are in the department.  I think they're hiring a new janitor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He didn't say *what* she ate....



or who for that matter!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah!  I was going to post my 8,888th post here, but forgot. Darn. This is 8,889.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Doh.
> 
> Oh well.  I'm working towards my 3500th.



Wow, you guys are well on your way. I'll make sure that my 6666th post is in the hivemind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, beyond the streaming video problems at work, That's probably not a term I want attached to my name in any HR file floating out there either.




Nope. We'd like for you to keep your job.   

And I seriously doubt your job would allow the program necessary (that I used) to get the video to be installed on your comp...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think if that happened I'd go temporarily insane. At least my brain would be stuck in the sandbox!   Talk about you're out-of-body experience!




After all that, yes you would wish it *was* an out-of-body experience....     

And I doubt the insanity would be "temporary" either.


----------



## Aeson

Good morning hivers


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers



Ack! I've got hives?  *scratches*


----------



## Aeson

Better than crabs. Don't you think?


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Better than crabs. Don't you think?



My GF's son gave her crabs for Christmas. 


Hermit Crabs you sickos.  3 of the 4 have died though (I think I killed 2 of them by not watching their water while she was on vacation)


----------



## Aeson

That is an odd christmas gift for a kid to give his mom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I doubt the insanity would be "temporary" either.



Quite so. I'm definitely going to have to be on the lookout!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Ack! I've got hives?  *scratches*



Believe me, scratching is the last thing you want to do. If you have hives cover your self in calamine lotion. If you start to feel really bad, you should check yourself into the local hospital, as the hives _can_ turn deadly. I know from experience.


----------



## Bront

I get hives all the time from pine needles and grass and such.  No clue why.  They go away within a few hours.  Faster if I've taken my Anti-histimine/Decongestant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I get hives all the time from pine needles and grass and such.



Have you ever gotten allergy shots? If not you might want to consider starting to get them. I was on 'em for a good 10 years of my life (at least), and it has helped me survive the Fall without becoming a miserable wreck like I used to.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have you ever gotten allergy shots? If not you might want to consider starting to get them. I was on 'em for a good 10 years of my life (at least), and it has helped me survive the Fall without becoming a miserable wreck like I used to.



Yes, but when I stoped them, my allergies almost completely went away.  I've been off them now for almost 10 years.

When I say I get them from grass and pine needles, I'm talking them coming in contact with my skin (If I lay on the grass or such).  Grass doesn't do it much anymore, but one of the pine trees out front still does.  I think it's a chemical that the pine tree secretes.


----------



## Bront

Good, um, whatever time it is.  I'm off to bed for a bit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Good, um, whatever time it is.  I'm off to bed for a bit.



Sleep well.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How dirt is too dirty? Please give examples.




Hi, Hive.   Man... I'm so far behind now.  

I can't speak for anyone else, but trust me; I could get very dirty and Eric's grandma would have me banified from her hospital bed after she finished my posts.  I'm sure she's a wonderful lady, so I restrain myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Hi, Hive.   Man... I'm so far behind now.
> 
> I can't speak for anyone else, but trust me; I could get very dirty and Eric's grandma would have me banified from her hospital bed after she finished my posts.  I'm sure she's a wonderful lady, so I restrain myself.




Just sum it under one word: pr0n. 'Nuff said.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just sum it under one word: pr0n. 'Nuff said.




But pr0n is a spectator sport.  I'm speaking from the participant's point of view.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> But pr0n is a spectator sport.  I'm speaking from the participant's point of view.





What? You don't want to be a pr0n star?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What? You don't want to be a pr0n star?




Ehh..not so much.  I'm not good lookin' enough.  That's not to say there haven't been "non participants" in the same room while...umm...things were going on...


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ehh..not so much.  I'm not good lookin' enough.  That's not to say there haven't been "non participants" in the same room while...umm...things were going on...



That explains the phone video going around on the net.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains the phone video going around on the net.



Phone vide, eh? Can't say I've hear of that one.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ender watches vids of the bugger wars in his spare time.

Sorry, it's on the brain.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Bront said:
			
		

> That explains the phone video going around on the net.




Hee...unfortunately (or fortunately) no phone vids of me.  My more feral days occurred before the advent of such technology.  Cell phones were still as large as shoe boxes then, and the camera phone only a distant dream.  Much like my youth and its indiscretions now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Ehh..not so much.  I'm not good lookin' enough.  That's not to say there haven't been "non participants" in the same room while...umm...things were going on...




Gotta have an audience when you do stuff like that, don't'cha? Mirrors aren't enough for ya, so you've gotta have a "live studio audience"... Wonder if they held up score cards at the end....


----------



## reveal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gotta have an audience when you do stuff like that, don't'cha? Mirrors aren't enough for ya, so you've gotta have a "live studio audience"... Wonder if they held up score cards at the end....




They do. He usually gets good marks but, for some reason, the Russian judge has it in for him. And his dismount could really use some work.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> They do. He usually gets good marks but, for some reason, the Russian judge has it in for him. And his dismount could really use some work.




Good thing I wasn't being scored for the dismount...just the umm...mount...

The audience was impromptu.  My then gf's roomie came in w/out knocking to talk about the rent, and then she decided to just wait until we were finished.  

Ahh...the days...


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Good thing I wasn't being scored for the dismount...just the umm...mount...
> 
> The audience was impromptu.  My then gf's roomie came in w/out knocking to talk about the rent, and then she decided to just wait until we were finished.
> 
> Ahh...the days...




Braggart!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Braggart!




*shuffles feet*....awwww... well....yeah.


----------



## Steve Jung

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The audience was impromptu.  My then gf's roomie came in w/out knocking to talk about the rent, and then she decided to just wait until we were finished.
> 
> Ahh...the days...



Oh, is that what you kids were calling it?


----------



## Bront

reveal said:
			
		

> They do. He usually gets good marks but, for some reason, the Russian judge has it in for him. And his dismount could really use some work.



That dismount can be dangerous too.  Need to be carefull.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> They do. He usually gets good marks but, for some reason, the Russian judge has it in for him. And his dismount could really use some work.



Some work?! It needs _a lot_ of work!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Braggart!



Are all men from the future loud mouth braggarts?

Nope. Just me baby, just me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are all men from the future loud mouth braggarts?
> 
> Nope. Just me baby, just me.



 How can you validate this claim?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How can you validate this claim?



I'm not claiming anything, just quoting one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not claiming anything, just quoting one of my favorite movies.



 Maybe _I_ was quoting a movie too!

... Buuut I wasn't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe _I_ was quoting a movie too!
> 
> ... Buuut I wasn't.



Oh, okay. Figured as much.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> That dismount can be dangerous too.  Need to be carefull.




True. No need to sprain anything important.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> True. No need to sprain anything important.



I remember being quite confused when I was younger hearing about athletes who pulled their groin on the field.   

On a side note, I somehow missed that I hit 3500 posts.  Have to be more consious before I hit 4k.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are all men from the future loud mouth braggarts?
> 
> Nope. Just me baby, just me.



Army of Darkness?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I remember being quite confused when I was younger hearing about athletes who pulled their groin on the field.




Makes ya wonder how they pull something that's constricted into a cup in the first place...



> On a side note, I somehow missed that I hit 3500 posts.  Have to be more consious before I hit 4k.




I may do a thread when I hit 4k. Depending on the number of threads of that nature that crop up in the meantime....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Army of Darkness?



Yupper.


----------



## Jdvn1

When'd you change your sig, Fru?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When'd you change your sig, Fru?




A few days ago, I think...


----------



## Kemrain

I have returned! Not that I went far. To bed, mostly. But I'm back and spamming F5, so, c'mon people.. Talk to me!

- Kemrain the Bored Bored Bored Bored.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Welcome home to the Hive!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Welcome home to the Hive!



_Welcome to the hivemind, we've got fun and games_..?

Eeh, what's up Cal?

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Just another day in the food chain, Kemrain.  Not much exciting going on that I can see.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I may do a thread when I hit 4k. Depending on the number of threads of that nature that crop up in the meantime....



I have a 2K one, I might just edit the title and bump that one up.


----------



## Kemrain

Cal said:
			
		

> Just another day in the food chain, Kemrain. Not much exciting going on that I can see.




Pity.

What's up with your user title? Does it mean that you're an anatomically correct sloth, or what?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## Bront

Kemrain said:
			
		

> _Welcome to the hivemind, we've got fun and games_..?
> 
> Eeh, what's up Cal?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.



The hivemind has it's own theme music now?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pity.
> 
> What's up with your user title? Does it mean that you're an anatomically correct sloth, or what?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




It's not a sloth! It's a lemur!  Specifically, an aye-aye.

My user title was the first thing that came to mind after I received my CS status.  I'm probably gonna change it soon.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's not a sloth! It's a lemur!  Specifically, an aye-aye.




Oh not this again!


----------



## reveal

Bront said:
			
		

> The hivemind has it's own theme music now?




You mean I'm the only one who hears the music in my head?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> Oh not this again!




The aye-aye rears it's ugly head again..and again!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> You mean I'm the only one who hears the music in my head?



 Yes, reveal. Only you. And only you see the little dancing pixies, too. And only you can save us all from total annihilation. And no one will believe you, either. No one...

- Kemrain the Doomey.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The aye-aye rears it's ugly head again..and again!



 They have 2 heads?! Cool!

- Kemrain the Totally Not Getting It.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, reveal. Only you. And only you see the little dancing pixies, too. And only you can save us all from total annihilation. And no one will believe you, either. No one...




Well that's comforting...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> They have 2 heads?! Cool!
> 
> - Kemrain the Totally Not Getting It.




The "what the hell is that thing?" debate took place several threads ago.  I thank Turanil for making the pic into an avatar for me.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> The aye-aye rears it's ugly head again..and again!




*** The aye-aye is the largest nocturnal  primate in the world.

*** The aye-aye displays an unusual degree of fearlessness towards humans. Wild aye-ayes have been known to stroll nonchalantly down a village street in Madagascar or appear unexpectedly from nowhere in the rainforest to sniff a researcher's shoes.

*** In some parts of Madagascar, the aye-aye is regarded as a harbinger of evil and killed on sight (The Sakalava believe that the aye-aye enters houses during the night through thatched roofs and murders the sleeping human occupants. It supposedly uses its elongated finger to cut the aortic vein of its victims).  In other parts of Madagascar the aye-aye is considered to be a good omen.

*** The aye-aye is different from the other lemurs because it is highly specialized in many ways; among them are its unique dental formula (distinct from all other primates), its continuously growing incisor teeth (which led to its being considered a rodent during part of the 19th century), its large ears (almost certainly used in locating insect larvae in dead wood), and its long skeleton-like middle finger used to extract larvae from holes. So unique is it among the lemurs that it has proven extremely difficult to determine which other lemurs are its closest relatives. The aye-aye is so unusual that it is not only strange within the context of the primates, it is one of the most distinctive mammals on earth.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Woot!  All bow before the majesty of the aye-aye!


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Woot!  All bow before the majesty of the aye-aye!



 It's cute. I want one!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Well that's comforting...



 I try, reveal. I try so damn hard...

- Kemrain the Discomforting Regardless.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Woot!  All bow before the majesty of the aye-aye!




I wonder if anyone on the internet in Madagascar has seen your avatar and shot their monitor.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I try, reveal. I try so damn hard...
> 
> - Kemrain the Discomforting Regardless.




And I ran, Kemrain. I ran so far away.... had to get away.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone on the internet in Madagascar has seen your avatar and shot their monitor.




I don't think we have any Magagascarian (????) EnWorlders, though I could be wrong.  So the aye-aye is safe!


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> And I ran, Kemrain. I ran so far away.... had to get away.



 ...That's a... ..song... ..Right?

- Kemrain the Confused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...That's a... ..song... ..Right?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.




Maybe.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't think we have any Magagascarian (????) EnWorlders, though I could be wrong.  So the aye-aye is safe!



 You mean if I move to Madagasgar, you owe me a new monitor?!

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Maybe.



 Maaaaay-beeee you'll think of me...

Ah, Fallout. Great game.

- Kemrain the Pre-Apocalyptic.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean if I move to Madagasgar, you owe me a new monitor?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Yes. But you have to ship your old monitor to him first to verify it's under warranty.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean if I move to Madagasgar, you owe me a new monitor?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Only if you shoot your old monitor.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Maaaaay-beeee you'll think of me...




Hey man. That Julie chick. Loves you. Oh yeah. You want her? Got to play it cool you know. Can't let her know how much you like her, 'cos if she knows she'll dump you like that. Believe me. Like if she asks you to ride out there with her you don't do it. You say something like "Na, got my own ride. But _maybe_ I'll see you later." Sounds stupid doesn't it? It works.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Yes. But you have to ship your old monitor to him first to verify it's under warranty.



 Warranwhatnow?

Do you have any idea what the shipping costs from Madagasgar are like?! Let alone the moving costs and property bills and...  

Cal, can you just send me a new monitor anyway? A Flat screen one would be nice.. LCD.. I don't need much.. 

- Kemrain the Beggar.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Hey man. That Julie chick. Loves you. Oh yeah. You want her? Got to play it cool you know. Can't let her know how much you like her, 'cos if she knows she'll dump you like that. Believe me. Like if she asks you to ride out there with her you don't do it. You say something like "Na, got my own ride. But _maybe_ I'll see you later." Sounds stupid doesn't it? It works.



 Define... 'Works'..

What the heck is that, anyways?

- Kemrain the 'Dazed and Confused'.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Define... 'Works'..
> 
> What the heck is that, anyways?
> 
> - Kemrain the confused.




That should be "Kemrain the 'Dazed and Confused'."


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> That should be "Kemrain the 'Dazed and Confused'."



 Happy now?

- Kemrain the Obliging.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Happy now?
> 
> - Kemrain the Obliging.




Doing my best Apu impersonation: "I am pleased as pop!"


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yupper.



Cool I got it right. Do I win anything?


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cool I got it right. Do I win anything?




"YOU GET NOTHING! NOTHING! YOU SO STUPID!"

-- I love quoting UHF


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Doing my best Apu impersonation: "I am pleased as pop!"



 Pop is pleased? Does he mean soda, or someone's dad, or what?

- Kemrain the Just Confused Now.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Pop is pleased? Does he mean soda, or someone's dad, or what?
> 
> - Kemrain the Just Confused Now.




Yes.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> You mean I'm the only one who hears the music in my head?



I hear it only because I'm the one piping it into your brain. Have you had enough of the Smurf's song. I'm have some 50 cent to try on you now.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hear it only because I'm the one piping it into your brain. Have you had enough of the Smurf's song. I'm have some 50 cent to try on you now.




Shouldn't that be "Fitty Cent"?


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hear it only because I'm the one piping it into your brain. Have you had enough of the Smurf's song. I'm have some 50 cent to try on you now.



 The smurf theme is mean, Aeson, but 50 cent is just criminal. Please, for the love of humanity, don't do it man!

- Kemrain the Dramatic.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be "Fitty Cent"?



 Do *not* encourage him, reveal...

- Kemrain the Saying it on Television Anyways.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Do *not* encourage him, reveal...
> 
> - Kemrain the Saying it on Television Anyways.




I don't think he needs any encouraging.


----------



## Kemrain

http://moon.google.com/

Zoom in.

- Kemrain the Mooninite.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> http://moon.google.com/
> 
> Zoom in.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mooninite.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> ...That's a... ..song... ..Right?
> 
> - Kemrain the Confused.



Yes Another song from the 80's. A Flock of Seaguls I think. Reveal you need some new stuff man. Stop living in the 80's


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes Another song from the 80's. A Flock of Seaguls I think. Reveal you need some new stuff man. Stop living in the 80's




But I like quoting stuff from the 80's. It confuses the hell out of Kemrain.


----------



## Kemrain

Thank you, JDiv, for linking me to the moon...

Link me to the moon and let me play among the stars?

Nah..

- Kemrain the Eva Fan, not Sinatra.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> But I like quoting stuff from the 80's. It confuses the hell out of Kemrain.



 I've got news for you, reveal.. It ain't hard to confuse the Kemrain! Believe me, I'd know!

- Kemrain the Pro-fused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I've got news for you, reveal.. It ain't hard to confuse the Kemrain! Believe me, I'd know!
> 
> - Kemrain the Pro-fused.




Referring to yourself in the third person, I see.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Warranwhatnow?
> 
> Do you have any idea what the shipping costs from Madagasgar are like?! Let alone the moving costs and property bills and...
> 
> Cal, can you just send me a new monitor anyway? A Flat screen one would be nice.. LCD.. I don't need much..
> 
> - Kemrain the Beggar.




Sorry...w/out a bullet-riddled monitor as proof, no new monitor for you!


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I don't think he needs any encouraging.



Me, nope. I will do it with out encouragment.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Referring to yourself in the third person, I see.



 We don't know what you're talking about...

- Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the...


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> But I like quoting stuff from the 80's. It confuses the hell out of Kemrain.



What ever floats your boat.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Sorry...w/out a bullet-riddled monitor as proof, no new monitor for you!



 It has to be ridden with bullets? What if I only have one? One wouldn't be enough? Just how many bullets does it take to be ridden, anyways?

- Kemrain the Curious.


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain said:
			
		

> We don't know what you're talking about...
> 
> - Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the Kemrain the...



OH NO!!! Kemrain is replicating hirself.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> It has to be ridden with bullets? What if I only have one? One wouldn't be enough? Just how many bullets does it take to be ridden, anyways?
> 
> - Kemrain the Curious.




A minimum of 23.


----------



## reveal

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> A minimum of 23.




Huh. I would've thought it'd be 42.  :\


----------



## Kemrain

Aeson said:
			
		

> OH NO!!! Kemrain is replicating hirself.



 I am the cloner, you know.. Remember Jdvn2-1,000,000? All me!

- Kemrain the Responsable.


----------



## Kemrain

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> A minimum of 23.





			
				reveal said:
			
		

> Huh. I would've thought it'd be 42.  :\



I'd have thought it was size dependant.. Oh well..

- Kemrain the Riddled with Amusement.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cool I got it right. Do I win anything?



Sure, why not. Drop me an email:
frukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Kemrain

If you value your sanity, and I know you don't, you won't follow this link.

- Kemrain the "Don't Say I Didn't Warn You."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> http://moon.google.com/
> 
> Zoom in.
> 
> - Kemrain the Mooninite.



Okay, that just cheeses me off!


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, that just cheeses me off!



 I'm deeply sorry, Frukathka. It was never my intention to offend you like that. I'll edit my post and remove the link.

- Kemrain the Apologetic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm deeply sorry, Frukathka. It was never my intention to offend you like that. I'll edit my post and remove the link.
> 
> - Kemrain the Apologetic.



I joke. Get it? Cheese.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I joke. Get it? Cheese.



 Yes. I get it. I merely rebel against the smilies.

- Kemrain the Smiley-Bane.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes. I get it. I merely rebel against the smilies.
> 
> - Kemrain the Smiley-Bane.



     
I'm all for 'em!


----------



## reveal

My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry

_When I was a little biddy boy
My grandma bought me a cute little toy
Two Silver bells on a string
She told me it was my ding-a-ling-a-ling

My Ding-A-Ling My Ding-A-Ling won't you play with My Ding-A-Ling
My Ding-A-Ling My Ding-A-Ling won't you play with My Ding-A-Ling

When I was little boy In Grammar school
Always went by the very best rule
But Evertime the bell would ring
You'd catch me playing with my ding-a-ling

Once while climbing the garden wall,
Slipped and fell had a very bad fall
I fell so hard I heard birds sing,
But I held on to My ding-a-ling

Once while swimming cross turtle creek
Man them snappers right at my feet
Sure was hard swimming cross that thing
with both hands holding my dingaling

Now this here song it ain't so bad
Prettiest little song that you ever had
And those of you who will not sing
must be playing with your on Ding-a-ling_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveal, don't you think those lyrics would have gone better in the nudist camp thread?


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Reveal, don't you think those lyrics would have gone better in the nudist camp thread?



 I vote he misposted.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## reveal

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I vote he misposted.
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




Or did he?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

reveal said:
			
		

> Or did he?



I think so.


----------



## Kemrain

reveal said:
			
		

> Or did he?



 Yes.

He did.

I know.

I voted so.

- Kemrain the Votetacular.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> He did.
> 
> I know.
> 
> I voted so.
> 
> - Kemrain the Votetacular.



I concur.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Thank you, JDiv, for linking me to the moon...
> 
> Link me to the moon and let me play among the stars?
> 
> Nah..
> 
> - Kemrain the Eva Fan, not Sinatra.



No problem. Also, note that I got that link many hours before the guy that made a threat about it. 

Obviously the Hive threads are much cooler than any other thread.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No problem. Also, note that I got that link many hours before the guy that made a threat about it.
> 
> Obviously the Hive threads are much cooler than any other thread.



The Hijack thread was fun, and was busier than the hive for a few days.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> _Welcome to the hivemind, we've got fun and games_..?
> 
> Eeh, what's up Cal?
> 
> - Kemrain the Amused.




*cranks up the GnR a little bit more*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> It's not a sloth! It's a lemur!  Specifically, an aye-aye.
> 
> My user title was the first thing that came to mind after I received my CS status.  I'm probably gonna change it soon.





Sounds like me when I picked my user title....   A mix between Star Wars, Star Trek, and the deity my fav D&D character worshiped.    

Changed the user title in Memory Of James "Montgomery Scott" Doohan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Yes, reveal. Only you. And only you see the little dancing pixies, too. And only you can save us all from total annihilation. And no one will believe you, either. No one...
> 
> - Kemrain the Doomey.




Ok. Where's Acoma when the hallucinations are beginning? 


But then I guess she's responsible for this heat wave, her passion for fire and all....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes Another song from the 80's. A Flock of Seaguls I think. Reveal you need some new stuff man. Stop living in the 80's




The 80s had some killer music, man! Not to mention the 90s as well. And some of the 00s music I like. You want a list of music, go bug Torm. He can come up with a list moreso than I can...   (especially his list o' "covers" in that Favorite Covers thread)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The 80s had some killer music, man! Not to mention the 90s as well. And some of the 00s music I like. You want a list of music, go bug Torm. He can come up with a list moreso than I can...   (especially his list o' "covers" in that Favorite Covers thread)




I liked almost nothing from the 90's, at least not what was being shoved down our throats by corporate mega-radio and MTV.  I like even less of the music in the 21st century so far.  I'm not going to say it sucks or whatever, because that's a totally subjective opinion.  I'm only a listener, and can merely state I have liked almost nothing since the 90's.

*goes and digs out his Ramones and Armored Saint lps and curls into a corner*


----------



## Kemrain

Most of my music nowadays is from the 90's. Some old-ish industrial and such, nothign too crazy, though the crazy stuff I've heard seems pretty cool.. I have enjoyment of Shinjuku Thief, off of Dorobo records. Good ambient stuff, and GREAT game music.

- Kemrain the Ambient.


----------



## Kemrain

I hit 3001 posts! I'm 3rd level! I get a feat! Whoo!!

- Kemrain the Excited!

I'm also in the top half of page 5! Wow.. when did that happen!?

- Kemrain the Suprised.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Obviously the Hive threads are much cooler than any other thread.



Way cooler!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The Hijack thread was fun, and was busier than the hive for a few days.



Yeah, especially after my brain blew chunks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I hit 3001 posts! I'm 3rd level! I get a feat! Whoo!!
> 
> - Kemrain the Excited!



Choose it wisely.




			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'm also in the top half of page 5! Wow.. when did that happen!?
> 
> - Kemrain the Suprised.



I'm slowly working my way up to the top of page 2.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm slowly working my way up to the top of page 2.




I'm partway up Page 3.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm partway up Page 3.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it!




Danke


----------



## Aeson

What pages and do I want to be on them?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Way cooler!



 It's not elitest if it's true.


----------



## Jdvn1

9k post! 1k more for another level!


----------



## Aeson

*I need to vent*

begin rant

Currently I am using dialup. Have been since Sunday. My DSL has been out that long. I finnaly got around to calling them, because no one in the house knows a computer from a VCR, I have to call and deal with the dreaded tech support people. I'm sorry if I'm about to offend any tech support people out there. We have Bellsouth DSL. Bellsouth is one of the "Baby Bells" from when AT&T split. Bellsouth is a good company with bad tech support. They talk to me, a computer genius(ok a little over the top) like I'm a moron. I know from experience that the problem lies not with in my home but somewhere outside along the line. I waited 40 mins for them to tell me that it was a problem with their network. I wanted to reach throught the phone and slap the lady all the way of there in India(another rant all together). The woman tried to tell me my computer which until Sunday had connected to the internet just fine was not compatable with PPPOE connects. She asked what brand it was and I said it was a custom build. She says there's your problem in a not so nice manner. I reminder her that it worked until Sunday and she decided to check with a line tech. She came back a few minutes later and said the problem was with their network and they would send a tech out to to fix it. She came back to tell me when they would come. She tells me the problem is bigger than they thought and tech would not be out until the 26th. THE 26TH!!!!! OMFG. That is 5 days away. I could walk my posts to the ENWorld servers in that amount of time. 

We also have another problem. In the hottest part of the day the sun shine directly on the box that connects our house to the DSL. On days it is FREACKING HOT(which is almost everyday in the summer.) the DSL goes out from about 2:30 to 4:30. I mention this to her hoping to get the problem solved. She says "hopefully this will fix that problem also". I want to scream HOW WILL THAT FIX THIS PROBLEM, IT IS TWO DIFFERENT ISSUES. 

I have no more engery. They have sucked the life and possible the will to live right out of me. I hope this did not bore any of you.
end rant


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Danke



No prob.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not elitest if it's true.



Exactly!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> because no one in the house knows a computer from a VCR



Thats bad, real bad!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. Where's Acoma when the hallucinations are beginning?
> 
> 
> But then I guess she's responsible for this heat wave, her passion for fire and all....



Acoma has been in the hospital having her own dillusions when she was not busy being unconscious and what not...and has all the holes to prove it.  Plus more fun facts about why catheters suck.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

>



I is sowwy...


----------



## Steve Jung

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Acoma has been in the hospital having her own dillusions when she was not busy being unconscious and what not...and has all the holes to prove it.  Plus more fun facts about why catheters suck.



That's not good. How are you doing now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> begin rant
> 
> Currently I am using dialup. Have been since Sunday. My DSL has been out that long. I finnaly got around to calling them, because no one in the house knows a computer from a VCR, I have to call and deal with the dreaded tech support people. I'm sorry if I'm about to offend any tech support people out there. We have Bellsouth DSL. Bellsouth is one of the "Baby Bells" from when AT&T split. Bellsouth is a good company with bad tech support. They talk to me, a computer genius(ok a little over the top) like I'm a moron. I know from experience that the problem lies not with in my home but somewhere outside along the line. I waited 40 mins for them to tell me that it was a problem with their network. I wanted to reach throught the phone and slap the lady all the way of there in India(another rant all together). The woman tried to tell me my computer which until Sunday had connected to the internet just fine was not compatable with PPPOE connects. She asked what brand it was and I said it was a custom build. She says there's your problem in a not so nice manner. I reminder her that it worked until Sunday and she decided to check with a line tech. She came back a few minutes later and said the problem was with their network and they would send a tech out to to fix it. She came back to tell me when they would come. She tells me the problem is bigger than they thought and tech would not be out until the 26th. THE 26TH!!!!! OMFG. That is 5 days away. I could walk my posts to the ENWorld servers in that amount of time.
> 
> We also have another problem. In the hottest part of the day the sun shine directly on the box that connects our house to the DSL. On days it is FREACKING HOT(which is almost everyday in the summer.) the DSL goes out from about 2:30 to 4:30. I mention this to her hoping to get the problem solved. She says "hopefully this will fix that problem also". I want to scream HOW WILL THAT FIX THIS PROBLEM, IT IS TWO DIFFERENT ISSUES.
> 
> I have no more engery. They have sucked the life and possible the will to live right out of me. I hope this did not bore any of you.
> end rant





You haven't met the true meaning of the Dark Side until you have to deal with AOL tech support... I had to "deal" with them regarding my friend Richard's AOL account. They dropped allowing him to use money orders to pay for his account (when they allowed money orders is a surprise to me, but oh, well...), and they closed his account for non-payment. I was going to let him bill it thru my credit card and he pay me back each month. Ok. Fine. So I call him to have him input the info into the billing section. That didn't reactivate the account so I told him that he'd have to call their "wonderful"(note heavy sarcasm) reps to get it reactivated. He asked me to do it as he wasn't feeling well that day. So I did. I guess I couldn't pass myself off as him over the phone... (heh even after giving the correct answer to their automated system for the "security question) and they told me that HE would have to call to do this. So, I tell him this, via email to the backup SN he has on the "family account". He wasn't too thrilled with that prospect. And then when he calls after feeling better, they tell him that now BOTH of us have to call!! Him for the AOL acc't and me for the credit card (I guess to tell them the BS of "YES, I DID ALLOW HIM TO USE THAT FOR BILLING PURPOSES, YOU ***HOLES!!     ). Ok. I was gonna do that when I went down to his house to bring him up here for the 4th holiday. Then he got his disability request denied thru the VA and he decided to eff it. The rant was that they wanted all this BULL**** and rigamorole to get his account back up, when I was being nice in the first place to help him get it back up and running..... 

If he didn't "need AOL", he'd tell them where they can stick their BS and rotate it for a nice, horny feeling....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Acoma has been in the hospital having her own dillusions when she was not busy being unconscious and what not...and has all the holes to prove it.  Plus more fun facts about why catheters suck.




I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Bront

Ack! What happened to the organ auction?  I was hoping there was an apendix for sale.  I had mine removed a few years ago and now I have trouble looking things up


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Ack! What happened to the organ auction?  I was hoping there was an apendix for sale.  I had mine removed a few years ago and now I have trouble looking things up




Postponed due to his resurrection by Torm? 








I told ya not to ask where he put the hands or material component.... Now DIDN'T I!?!?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You haven't met the true meaning of the Dark Side until you have to deal with AOL tech support...



Been there done that, blew up their HQ. I don't use dial up any more. Too many headaches. Now I only have one headache to deal with: Wireless Internet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Ack! What happened to the organ auction?  I was hoping there was an apendix for sale.  I had mine removed a few years ago and now I have trouble looking things up



Sorry, I regenerated.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, I regenerated.



You see?  To late.  I had trouble looking up the thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You see?  To late.  I had trouble looking up the thread.



It was in the Nudist Camp Thread.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Been there done that, blew up their HQ. I don't use dial up any more. Too many headaches. Now I only have one headache to deal with: Wireless Internet.



My wireless network doesn't give me headaches. Bellsouth(see above) gives me headaches. 

How many of you have cable internet? Do you like it? What is the price range?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My wireless network doesn't give me headaches.



The only headache it gives me is my wireless adapter not fully capturing the signal. It waxes and wanes like the tides.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> My wireless network doesn't give me headaches. Bellsouth(see above) gives me headaches.
> 
> How many of you have cable internet? Do you like it? What is the price range?




I have Cox cable internet service and have had it since 1998. I'll never go back. 

We pay $40 a month before tax.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> My wireless network doesn't give me headaches. Bellsouth(see above) gives me headaches.
> 
> How many of you have cable internet? Do you like it? What is the price range?




I have cable internet. AOL thru Time Warner Cable. It's much better than dial-up. I haven't had any probs with it. It runs me $45 a month. I used to have dial-up and finally got tired of the waiting (that and Mom wanted cable when she moved into the house I'm in after Grandma passed away) and it was comparable to having dial-up on a second phone line. When I got it, TW had a deal where you got the modem and installation FREE.   I have more gripes at times about aol (see above rant of my own...   ) than I have had about cable access...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I have cable net.  26.95 a month through my locally owned utility company.  It's a little slower than the over-priced DSL I was using, but worth it.


----------



## Kemrain

Bront said:
			
		

> Ack! What happened to the organ auction?  I was hoping there was an apendix for sale.  I had mine removed a few years ago and now I have trouble looking things up



 Frukathka regenerated.. Thankfully I harvested his organs before he did. They've been treated with chemecals to prevent regeneration into further Frukathkas, and they are still  on the market, save for his liver, which is sold.

- Kemrain the Grisly Auctioneer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Frukathka regenerated.. Thankfully I harvested his organs before he did. They've been treated with chemecals to prevent regeneration into further Frukathkas, and they are still  on the market, save for his liver, which is sold.



But I did grow new organs to replace the ones you took.


----------



## Kemrain

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But I did grow new organs to replace the ones you took.



 Sure! You're a renewable resource! That's why you're such a good donator.

- Kemrain the Amused.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hivemind = organ farm?


----------



## reveal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hivemind = organ farm?




_I've been working on the organ,
All the livelong day.
I've been working on the organ,
Just to pass the time away.

Can't you feel the organ growing?
Rise up so early in the morn.
Can't you hear the captain shouting?
Dinah blow his horn._


----------



## Jdvn1

reveal said:
			
		

> _I've been working on the organ,
> All the livelong day.
> I've been working on the organ,
> Just to pass the time away.
> 
> Can't you feel the organ growing?
> Rise up so early in the morn.
> Can't you hear the captain shouting?
> Dinah blow his horn._



I didn't realize this was so seven until the last line.


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize this was so seven until the last line.



 Oh, yes. Very seven song. Reminds me of the little bit I saw online about blowing Boromir's 'horn of Gondor'. It was tasteless. Gotta love that.


The Hive isn't an organ farm, Frukathka is!

- Kemrain the Organ Harvester.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Oh, yes. Very seven song. Reminds me of the little bit I saw online about blowing Boromir's 'horn of Gondor'. It was tasteless. Gotta love that.



I think LotR is an easy target, though.


			
				Kemrain said:
			
		

> The Hive isn't an organ farm, Frukathka is!
> 
> - Kemrain the Organ Harvester.



My mistake. I wouldn't know since I'm a construct.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't realize this was so seven until the last line.



Quite sevenish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think LotR is an easy target, though.
> My mistake. I wouldn't know since I'm a construct.



Flesh golem?


----------



## Kemrain

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think LotR is an easy target, though.
> My mistake. I wouldn't know since I'm a construct.



 You poor thing, having no organs of your own. Poor, poor JDiv.

Everyone knows that "More Organs Means More Human"!

- Kemrain the Irken Invader.


----------



## Arpad

So is this supposed to not make sense?  Or am I missing something?


----------



## Bront

Arpad said:
			
		

> So is this supposed to not make sense?  Or am I missing something?



No.  The hivemind does not make sense.  It just is, was, and always will be.


----------



## Arpad

Bront said:
			
		

> No.  The hivemind does not make sense.  It just is, was, and always will be.



 Okay.  I can handle that.  Are there any rules?  Door prizes?  Do I risk catching any weird diseases?


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> How many of you have cable internet? Do you like it? What is the price range?



I have Optimum Online through Cablevision. It was $30/month for the first 6 months and now it's $45/month. I got it when I moved to my new place to replace my dial-up connection through my work. I'd get dropped connections and when school was in session, I sometimes couldn't dial into the modem pool.


----------



## Steve Jung

Arpad said:
			
		

> Okay.  I can handle that.  Are there any rules?  Door prizes?  Do I risk catching any weird diseases?



No diseases, but you should be receiving the Hivemind implant free-of-charge. Don't worry, it's self-installing. Enjoy.


----------



## Ashwyn

Arpad said:
			
		

> Do I risk catching any weird diseases?



You might catch cuteitis from my avatar, but that's about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Arpad said:
			
		

> So is this supposed to not make sense?  Or am I missing something?



 Making sense is overrated.


----------



## Bront

Arpad said:
			
		

> Okay.  I can handle that.  Are there any rules?  Door prizes?  Do I risk catching any weird diseases?



Yes, Yes, and Yes.   And No, I won't elaborate.


----------



## Jdvn1

Arpad said:
			
		

> Okay.  I can handle that.  Are there any rules?  Door prizes?  Do I risk catching any weird diseases?



Do you want any doors or weird diseases? Maybe we can hook you up.


----------



## Darkness

Bront said:
			
		

> No.  The hivemind does not make sense.



 Actually, the Hivemind might make perfect sense, depending on the state of your mental health.


----------



## Turanil

Mind you?! I just dicovered a huge hivemind thread on the general forum! It's really fun! Just pretend to argue about rule-lite or rule-heavy (whatever this may means), and it's easy to argue with anybody and extend an already impressive amount of endless posting. 

It's located here.


----------



## Bront

Turanil said:
			
		

> Mind you?! I just dicovered a huge hivemind thread on the general forum! It's really fun! Just pretend to argue about rule-lite or rule-heavy (whatever this may means), and it's easy to argue with anybody and extend an already impressive amount of endless posting.
> 
> It's located here.



The hive is happy with it's home here.  It need not be bothered with rules at all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actually, the Hivemind might make perfect sense, depending on the state of your mental health.



 In which case, your problems exceed the bandwidth of EN World...


----------



## Arpad

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you want any doors or weird diseases? Maybe we can hook you up.



 People are strange, when you're a stranger.

Sure, I'd love some doors.  Not so sure about the weird diseases.  Unless they really are weird.  I don't want any boring old ordinary diseases.


----------



## Arpad

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You might catch cuteitis from my avatar, but that's about it.



 Not cutitis!

Although I suppose it wouldn't be too bad.  My favorite character is a 16 year old NG girl forced to become a necromancer.  I imagine her in black robes clutching a teddy bear.


----------



## Ashwyn

Arpad said:
			
		

> People are strange, when you're a stranger.
> 
> Sure, I'd love some doors.  Not so sure about the weird diseases.  Unless they really are weird.  I don't want any boring old ordinary diseases.



Alright here you go, I'll give you lycanthropy. You are now a weredoor. Have fun!


----------



## Arpad

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Alright here you go, I'll give you lycanthropy. You are now a weredoor. Have fun!



 Yeesh.  And I thought werehampster was lame.

Creak.  Slam.  Creak.  Slam.

Oh well maybe I'll catch someone's fingers when they try to go through me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Arpad said:
			
		

> People are strange, when you're a stranger.
> 
> Sure, I'd love some doors.  Not so sure about the weird diseases.  Unless they really are weird.  I don't want any boring old ordinary diseases.



And I'm strange regardless. 

What sort of doors do you prefer? I can point you towards a variety of vendoors.  Double doors, French doors, doorbells, Dorians, indoors, outdoors, between doors...

And there was a thread before about weird diseases. Would you like to change colors or grow appendages?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Alright here you go, I'll give you lycanthropy. You are now a weredoor. Have fun!



 Played a Changeling game where we had to converse with doors once. We set one free to become a surfboard (his lifelong dream).


----------



## Jdvn1

By the way, Arpad, 27 posts per day isn't half-bad.


----------



## Arpad

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> By the way, Arpad, 27 posts per day isn't half-bad.



 Wow.  And I have hardly even said anything yet!

Well, hardly anything interesting, anyway.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> By the way, Arpad, 27 posts per day isn't half-bad.



Nope, not bad at all.


----------



## Steve Jung

Arpad said:
			
		

> Wow.  And I have hardly even said anything yet!
> 
> Well, hardly anything interesting, anyway.



That's the same with the rest of us.


----------



## Bront

Arpad said:
			
		

> Wow.  And I have hardly even said anything yet!
> 
> Well, hardly anything interesting, anyway.



Such is the way of the hive.

Actualy, in my case, a good majority of my posts have come in the PbP parts of the forums.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's the same with the rest of us.



Speak for yourself, I'm very interesting. But stupid. Who gets that reference?


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, I'm very interesting. But stupid. Who gets that reference?



Not me, I'm afraid. But that could be the cutitis talking.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Not me, I'm afraid. But that could be the cutitis talking.



You're just lucky I'm not using a picture of one of the Great Ol' Teddibears as my avatar. You'd be apathetic in no time flat.


----------



## Jdvn1

Arpad said:
			
		

> Wow.  And I have hardly even said anything yet!
> 
> Well, hardly anything interesting, anyway.



 Well, the Hivemind is like the back-and-forth banter at your D&D game that's rarely on-topic.

So it's interesting enough.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, I'm very interesting. But stupid. Who gets that reference?



 I thought you were referring to yourself.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's not good. How are you doing now?



I am out, I guess I have some sort of virus or something in my blood still or something, but they don't know what it is and I just don't care anymore.  I have been tired, but that comes with near death crap for me.  It happens, it's over, now it is another day.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought you were referring to yourself.



That too. So, noone got the reference?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Arpad said:
			
		

> Wow.  And I have hardly even said anything yet!
> 
> Well, hardly anything interesting, anyway.



We're supposed to be interesting?   Aw crap, I've been screwing this whole message board thing up all along...


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> That too. So, noone got the reference?



 Doubt it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> We're supposed to be interesting?   Aw crap, I've been screwing this whole message board thing up all along...



 Well, "interesting" is a relative term.


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You're just lucky I'm not using a picture of one of the Great Ol' Teddibears as my avatar. You'd be apathetic in no time flat.



Cool. I'd be a gibbering fool and won't care.   


			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I am out, I guess I have some sort of virus or something in my blood still or something, but they don't know what it is and I just don't care anymore.  I have been tired, but that comes with near death crap for me.  It happens, it's over, now it is another day.



That sucks. I hope you feel better soon. Isn't there anything they can do?


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I am out, I guess I have some sort of virus or something in my blood still or something, but they don't know what it is and I just don't care anymore.  I have been tired, but that comes with near death crap for me.  It happens, it's over, now it is another day.



Ugh.  You take care.  And burn those little buggers


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> We're supposed to be interesting?   Aw crap, I've been screwing this whole message board thing up all along...



I think the flaming nudiy has been quite interesting.  Or perhaps that's the morbid curiousity that people have about fire and nakidness, which is only magnified by combining the too.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> I think the flaming nudiy has been quite interesting.  Or perhaps that's the morbid curiousity that people have about fire and nakidness, which is only magnified by combining the too.



You would have liked the fire elemental I dated this one time.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You would have liked the fire elemental I dated this one time.



Wasn't that a little rough on the plush?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You would have liked the fire elemental I dated this one time.



 That's not what they normally mean by 'hot'.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

I don't like fire, but hook me up with a wind elemental anytime!


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Wasn't that a little rough on the plush?



Nah, I'm flame-resistant. 


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's not what they normally mean by 'hot'.



Who knew someone would be literal in an ad?


			
				DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't like fire, but hook me up with a wind elemental anytime!



I like water elementals the best. More substance than air, don't get too hot, and are nice and soft.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That sucks. I hope you feel better soon. Isn't there anything they can do?



They are giving me all sorts more drugs, and this stuff happens to me, it just is.  Some of it is my fault from self harming behaviors that I have had that continue to effect me so it is not like I can blame anyone or anything.  Things are just sorta same old same old for me and stuff like this, you guys just don't realize it yet cause it's not like I have been around all that long.


----------



## Bront

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I don't like fire, but hook me up with a wind elemental anytime!



That would blow. (Or would it suck?  I'm not sure).


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bront said:
			
		

> That would blow. (Or would it suck?  I'm not sure).



Either way wouldn't that be a good thing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Doesn't it depend on the person doing the blowing/sucking?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

A very excellent point!


----------



## Ashwyn

Someone protect my sweet innocent teddy ears!


----------



## Jdvn1

What's with the innocent act? You're not fooling anyone here, Ashwyn.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it depend on the person doing the blowing/sucking?



An air elemental has no teeth, but could put a lot of force into it... so still need to be carefull not to tick it off.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's with the innocent act? You're not fooling anyone here, Ashwyn.



I'm fooling myself, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm fooling myself, and that's all that matters.



Are you saying you're all that matters?  That's a pretty high oppinion of yourself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> An air elemental has no teeth, but could put a lot of force into it... so still need to be carefull not to tick it off.



 True, the Whirlwind could be interesting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm fooling myself, and that's all that matters.



 Is it nice in your imaginary world?


----------



## Darkness

Bront said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're all that matters?  That's a pretty high oppinion of yourself.



Maybe he's a solipsist. 'course, if one stops to consider that most of y'all are Piratecat anyway...


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is it nice in your imaginary world?



Yes, it's quite lovely. Lots of soft fluffy chairs to sit on.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe he's a solipsist. 'course, if one stops to consider that most of y'all are Piratecat anyway...



 I dont' exist? I'm fine with that, I guess.


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> Are you saying you're all that matters?  That's a pretty high oppinion of yourself.



well, if you stop to think about it, each one of us individually is all that matters, but no, that's not what I meant. I meant that what I think is all that matters, to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Yes, it's quite lovely. Lots of soft fluffy chairs to sit on.



 You're fluffy, aren't you? Do you double as a chair?


----------



## Darkness

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I meant that what I think is all that matters, to me.



 You'd make a "good" Rules forum poster.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're fluffy, aren't you? Do you double as a chair?



For the right people, yes. Uh-oh, there went my innocent defense.  


			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> You'd make a "good" Rules forum poster.



If I cared about rules, I probably would.


----------



## Bront

Darkness said:
			
		

> Maybe he's a solipsist. 'course, if one stops to consider that most of y'all are Piratecat anyway...



I'm Piratecat?  Does that mean I can ban you?


----------



## Darkness

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm Piratecat?  Does that mean I can ban you?



 Nah. As almost everyone else here is Piratecat as well, going down this road would lead to mutually assured destruction.


----------



## Bront

Darkness said:
			
		

> Nah. As almost everyone else here is Piratecat as well, going down this road would lead to mutually assured destruction.



But you're not.  Are you?


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> For the right people, yes. Uh-oh, there went my innocent defense.



Just innocent lounging around. Nothing to see here. Move along, move along.


----------



## Aeson

In case anyone cares. My DSL is up and running again. They we working on the side of house(right outside my bedroom) at 8am yesterday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Actually, the Hivemind might make perfect sense, depending on the state of your mental health.




And what kind of medications you may be taking. Be sure to check the labels for any that say "may cause hallucinations" as these are the best ones to take whilst here!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> The hive is happy with it's home here.  It need not be bothered with rules at all.




"No rules, just right"-- Outback Steakhouse commercial.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> We're supposed to be interesting?   Aw crap, I've been screwing this whole message board thing up all along...




Fixed it for ya!   


BOARD SEX!!!!


----------



## Steve Jung

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And what kind of medications you may be taking. Be sure to check the labels for any that say "may cause hallucinations" as these are the best ones to take whilst here!



Excuse me for a sec. I need to go to the drug store for... Ban-Aids. Yeah. That's it, Band-Aids.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> An air elemental has no teeth, but could put a lot of force into it... so still need to be carefull not to tick it off.





Just as long as you're not one who's into biting....


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just as long as you're not one who's into biting....



I'm not ashamed to say I sometimes like to bite.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "No rules, just right"-- Outback Steakhouse commercial.



Brings new meaning to 'Taking you out back and tenderizing you.'


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm not ashamed to say I sometimes like to bite.



I think being bit is more the issue.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm not ashamed to say I sometimes like to bite.



 Any chance you had of holding on to that innocent defense is just getting weaker and wearker...


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Any chance you had of holding on to that innocent defense is just getting weaker and wearker...



Eh, I gave up on that. Much more fun not to be.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Eh, I gave up on that. Much more fun not to be.



 True, but I thought that was the point of your avatar.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True, but I thought that was the point of your avatar.



Just a distraction.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Just a distraction.



Is that why he's naked?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Ashwyn
> I'm not ashamed to say I sometimes like to bite.







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I think being bit is more the issue.





Oooo... biting both ways.... KINKAY!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True, but I thought that was the point of your avatar.




Sometimes, the "most innocent" are the "most kinkay"....   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Is that why he's naked?




Nothing to get in the way for some kinkay bitin', baybee!   


Or trying to hit on Porky Pig... whichever comes first, I guess....


----------



## Darkness

Bront said:
			
		

> But you're not.  Are you?



 I'm two of the more useful parts. *points at custom title before anyone gets ideas*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it depend on the person doing the blowing/sucking?





Must....respect.....Eric's Grandma..... don't....tell story about.....bad.....


----------



## Arpad

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's the same with the rest of us.




Well, it's now down at about 12 or so.  Which is probably more like what it will be from now on.


----------



## Arpad

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> We're supposed to be interesting?   Aw crap, I've been screwing this whole message board thing up all along...




Oh no.  We've all failed at the internet!  I am so filled with sorrow now.  Either that, or I need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Arpad

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm fooling myself, and that's all that matters.




Self-delusion is always the best kind.  



Good grief!  Three replies in a row.  It looks like I'm trying to rack up the postcount...


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or trying to hit on Porky Pig... whichever comes first, I guess....



Not into Porky. Petunia though has got it goin on.  


			
				Arpad said:
			
		

> Self-delusion is always the best kind.



I agree.


----------



## Arpad

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I agree.




I especially like the "oh, it won't hurt me to eat another piece of pie" self delusion.


----------



## Aeson

Howdy hive. 

Welcome new people.


----------



## Ashwyn

Arpad said:
			
		

> I especially like the "oh, it won't hurt me to eat another piece of pie" self delusion.



For me it's cake. Oh and "I know she says she's bad for me, but she doesn't mean it.".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> For me it's cake. Oh and "I know she says she's bad for me, but she doesn't mean it.".




It's all junk food to me...


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's all junk food to me...



That doesn't mean bad, does it? 

I'm
just
playing
with
colors


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's all junk food to me...



Gosh darnit, why does everything I eat have to be bad for me!?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Gosh darnit, why does everything I eat have to be bad for me!?





If you didn't eat "bad food", then you'd literally STARVE as, depending on who you listen to, ALL food is bad for you!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean bad, does it?
> 
> I'm
> just
> playing
> with
> colors




Hard to see colors.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If you didn't eat "bad food", then you'd literally STARVE as, depending on who you listen to, ALL food is bad for you!



But it tastes so good!


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> But it tastes so good!




But that is their evil plan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> But that is their evil plan.




Goes to show that doctors and researchers are evil people!


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hard to see colors.



 The blue is hard to see--how about the rest?

I try to use a variety of colors for my PbP games.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The blue is hard to see--how about the rest?
> 
> I try to use a variety of colors for my PbP games.




The others were a little better to see.


----------



## Jdvn1

Just a little better? Feed back is nice, since I'll be using some of the colors a lot.

The 1st, 3rd, and 5th colors are: green, sienna, and olive. I think those are the easiest to read, and I'll be using olive and sienna for new characters. Although I'm considering a blue.


----------



## Arpad

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> For me it's cake. Oh and "I know she says she's bad for me, but she doesn't mean it.".




"Pie has fruit in it.  It must be good for me, then."


----------



## Ashwyn

Arpad said:
			
		

> "Pie has fruit in it.  It must be good for me, then."



That's a good one!


----------



## Arpad

Thanks.  I'm good at that sort of thing.  I can convince myself candy is OK if it *tastes* like fruit.


----------



## Jdvn1

... You mean I can't have candy and pie?


----------



## Arpad

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You mean I can't have candy and pie?



 Oh yes you can!  Theyre both good for you.

Ice cream is too if it has fruit in it.  Or fruit on top of it.  Or highly sugary fruit topping.  Or if you promise you'll eat an apple later.


----------



## Ashwyn

Arpad said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I'm good at that sort of thing.  I can convince myself candy is OK if it *tastes* like fruit.



I've done that. And fruit juice. "Hey, ten percent fruit juice, that means it's healthy!"


----------



## Arpad

Yep.

"Mountain Dew tastes kind of fruity so it must be good for me."


----------



## Ashwyn

Arpad said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> "Mountain Dew tastes kind of fruity so it must be good for me."



Wow, I've never been able to go that far. I bow to your ability to self-delude, for it is greater than mine.


----------



## Jdvn1

Arpad said:
			
		

> Oh yes you can!  Theyre both good for you.
> 
> Ice cream is too if it has fruit in it.  Or fruit on top of it.  Or highly sugary fruit topping.  Or if you promise you'll eat an apple later.



 Can it be baked apples? What about bananas foster?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I've done that. And fruit juice. "Hey, ten percent fruit juice, that means it's healthy!"



 I worry for the "juices" that contain 0% real juice.


----------



## Arpad

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Wow, I've never been able to go that far. I bow to your ability to self-delude, for it is greater than mine.



 Someday I hope to come up with an angle where Doritoes are healthy.  Not even I can manage that, though.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> 
> BOARD SEX!!!!



Ah thank you, I knew there was something wrong with that post...


----------



## Jdvn1

Arpad said:
			
		

> Someday I hope to come up with an angle where Doritoes are healthy.  Not even I can manage that, though.



 Isn't it made with real corn?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't it made with real corn?



Oh, you beat me to it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Oh, you beat me to it!



 I'm quick on the post! I didn't get to 9117 posts by waiting for you all day!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Arpad said:
			
		

> Someday I hope to come up with an angle where Doritoes are healthy.  Not even I can manage that, though.



That's easy, the fake cheesie goodness mixed with the corn tortiathingies must make it healthy to eat....


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That's easy, the fake cheesie goodness mixed with the corn tortiathingies must make it healthy to eat....



 Oh, cheese too! Dairy?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, cheese too! Dairy?



Two food groups right there! That makes Doritos one of the most healthy junk foods ever. Doritos for president!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Two food groups right there! That makes Doritos one of the most healthy junk foods ever. Doritos for president!



 ... But you're not supposed to eat major political figures.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... But you're not supposed to eat major political figures.



What if they want you to eat them all Monic Lewinsky style and stuff?  That is just gross but still!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What if they want you to eat them all Monic Lewinsky style and stuff?  That is just gross but still!



 ... I so didn't expect the food conversation to go that direction.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I so didn't expect the food conversation to go that direction.



Will you ever learn?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I so didn't expect the food conversation to go that direction.



I'm here, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm here, why wouldn't you?



There's nothing wrong with combining food and sex.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with combining food and sex.



I remember a question in Maxim magazine. Would you choose a million dollars or sex with Alyssa Milano in a tub of chocolate pudding? I answered sex with Alyssa Milano. I figured I'd only have one chance at it but several chances at a million dollars. Did I make the right choice?


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> I remember a question in Maxim magazine. Would you choose a million dollars or sex with Alyssa Milano in a tub of chocolate pudding? I answered sex with Alyssa Milano. I figured I'd only have one chance at it but several chances at a million dollars. Did I make the right choice?



You chose wrong. If you got the million dollars, you could get Alyssa Milano.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You chose wrong. If you got the million dollars, you could get Alyssa Milano.



I think I would need more than a million. I think I would need more than a million dollars a movie to get her. Of course this was back before all the tattoos. I'm not sure I'd choose her now ok maybe I would


----------



## Steve Jung

I think we're near crossing the grandma line, but then again Darkness has posted recently. Everything's copacetic then.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Aeson said:
			
		

> I remember a question in Maxim magazine. Would you choose a million dollars or sex with Alyssa Milano in a tub of chocolate pudding? I answered sex with Alyssa Milano. I figured I'd only have one chance at it but several chances at a million dollars. Did I make the right choice?



I would choose Alyssa Milano, but not the tub of chocolate pudding...IC my Paladin was convinced that chocolate pudding was the root of all evil and I hold to that story as often as possible.  Submerging myself in it to do certain things would just not be good...tastey, but not good.


----------



## Aeson

We have not gone into details. If you want details I'm sure we can help you out. I think I actually spoke to Eric's Grandma about having sex with Alyssa Milano in pudding. She's cool with it. She even gave me a high five.


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I would choose Alyssa Milano, but not the tub of chocolate pudding...IC my Paladin was convinced that chocolate pudding was the root of all evil and I hold to that story as often as possible.  Submerging myself in it to do certain things would just not be good...tastey, but not good.




Chocolate is not evil. It is a true food of the Gods. Along with icecream, chocolate should be part of the major food groups you are required to eat.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

However Chocolate Pudding fails all of my detect evil checks...


----------



## Aeson

How did they convince your Paladin chocolate pudding was evil?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Bards with high bluff checks and me rolling a one is also evil...


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chocolate is not evil. It is a true food of the Gods. Along with icecream, chocolate should be part of the major food groups you are required to eat.



Then truly, I've done them honor this day.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chocolate is not evil. It is a true food of the Gods. Along with icecream, chocolate should be part of the major food groups you are required to eat.



I have chocolate ice cream in my freezer RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Steve Jung

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have chocolate ice cream in my freezer RIGHT NOW!



Now listen to me carefully. Leave the house now. The proper authorities will be over shortly to take care of it.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Now listen to me carefully. Leave the house now. The proper authorities will be over shortly to take care of it.



Sorry, Steve. Normally I let the professionals handle things, but not this time. I'm going to have to take the law into my own hands. I must eat the ice cream!


----------



## Steve Jung

If that's the course you've decided, then have at it. The bards will tell stories of your bravery.


----------



## Ashwyn

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> If that's the course you've decided, then have at it. The bards will tell stories of your bravery.



There's incentive to survive right there. Those silly bards, always blowing things out of proportion! They'd turn me into a god in a hundred years or so. No, can't have that.


----------



## Bront

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There's incentive to survive right there. Those silly bards, always blowing things out of proportion! They'd turn me into a god in a hundred years or so. No, can't have that.



All hail Ashwyn! Diety of Frozen Dairy Products!  We're not worthy!


----------



## Ashwyn

Bront said:
			
		

> All hail Ashwyn! Diety of Frozen Dairy Products!  We're not worthy!



Oh dear... :\


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Arpad said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> "Mountain Dew tastes kind of fruity so it must be good for me."




My wife is always telling me to drink more water.  I mean, c'mon!  Mt. Dew is mostly water!!!!!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What if they want you to eat them all Monic Lewinsky style and stuff?  That is just gross but still!




Must.....not.......become.....political.......must...resist.....

Lewinsky got a bad rap.  An unwarranted bad rap.  And personally, I always thought she was rather attractive.  

*Puts down computer and walks away to avoid political rant*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I remember a question in Maxim magazine. Would you choose a million dollars or sex with Alyssa Milano in a tub of chocolate pudding? I answered sex with Alyssa Milano. I figured I'd only have one chance at it but several chances at a million dollars. Did I make the right choice?




I'd take the cash.  Alyssa Milano is pretty and all that, but ain't NOBODY worth giving up a million bux just for sex.  Even with pudding.

Gimme my check, please.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'd take the cash. Alyssa Milano is pretty and all that, but ain't NOBODY worth giving up a million bux just for sex. Even with pudding.




Nobody you say? 

How about.........Keira Knightley?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> Nobody you say?
> 
> How about.........Keira Knightley?




There ain't sex good enough to make me give up a million bux.  Period.  Not even sex with Keira Knightley, Alyssa Milano, a psycho ex-gf, and Kathryn Zeta Jones at the same time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Ah thank you, I knew there was something wrong with that post...




Yeah. One word too many...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm quick on the post! I didn't get to 9117 posts by waiting for you all day!





Do you have Quick Draw as a feat for that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That's easy, the fake cheesie goodness mixed with the corn tortiathingies must make it healthy to eat....





For what they do with my lactose intolerance, there's GOTTA be dairy stuff in there somewhere!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What if they want you to eat them all Monic Lewinsky style and stuff?  That is just gross but still!





That's when you nibble slowly for prolonged contentment....   



			
				Ashwyn said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with combining food and sex.




Or sex and candy for that matter....   



			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I think we're near crossing the grandma line, but then again Darkness has posted recently. Everything's copacetic then.




I take it you've missed the nudity thread then....


----------



## Aeson

I think without Crothian checking in on us we seem to go to some scary places.


----------



## Ashwyn

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or sex and candy for that matter....



Mmmm, candied sex.


----------



## Aeson

Sex and candy, isn't that song?


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Mmmm, candied sex.



If your sex was candied what flavor would it be? Mine would be cherry


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sex and candy, isn't that song?




Marcy's Playground

_Hangin' round downtown by myself
And I had so much time
To sit and think about myself
And then there she was
Like double cherry pie
Yeah there she was
Like disco superfly
I smell sex and candy here
Who's that lounging in my chair
Who's that casting devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely is a dream

Hangin' round downtown by myself
And I had too much caffeine
And I was thinkin' 'bout myself
And then there she was
In platform double suede
Yeah there she was
Like disco lemonade
I smell sex and candy here
Who's that lounging in my chair
Who's that casting devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely is a dream
Mama this surely is a dream
I smell sex and candy here
Who's that lounging in my chair
Who's that casting devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely is a dream
Mama this surely is a dream
Yeah mama this must be my dream_


----------



## Aeson

I thought it was. I couldn't remember the name of the band. Leave it to the Songmaster Reveal to know it.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it was. I couldn't remember the name of the band. Leave it to the Songmaster Reveal to know it.




 

My wife hates it when I do that. I'll hear the first few notes on a song, turn to my wife, and say, "Hundred bucks if you can tell me what song this is and who sings it?" She has yet to get it.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> If your sex was candied what flavor would it be?



Probably something sour.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Probably something sour.



You might want to get that looked at. They have a pill I'm sure. They have a pill for everything.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> My wife hates it when I do that. I'll hear the first few notes on a song, turn to my wife, and say, "Hundred bucks if you can tell me what song this is and who sings it?" She has yet to get it.



She's just jelous. She wishes she had that much time on her hands.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> You might want to get that looked at. They have a pill I'm sure. They have a pill for everything.



Not that kind of sour!  I meant because it's no good.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Not that kind of sour!  I meant because it's no good.



They have a pill for that too. 

If you mean lacking in something, thats why I went with cherry.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> They have a pill for that too.
> 
> If you mean lacking in something, thats why I went with cherry.



It couldn't be cherry anymore for me. But it has been a while...


----------



## Aeson

It appears several folks have changed their avatar so I thought I'd do it also.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> It appears several folks have changed their avatar so I thought I'd do it also.




BAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It couldn't be cherry anymore for me. But it has been a while...



Maybe black cherry.  I've been told its like riding a bike you never forget how. I'm not sure about that but I did try to ride a bike awhile back and it was not pretty.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> BAAAAAAAAAAA!



What are you laughing at Haley? I look large and impressive you look stickish and bent over backwards.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> you look stickish and bent over backwards.



Isn't that called lithe?


----------



## Aeson

Now he changes it back. Make up your mind Reveal.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now he changes it back. Make up your mind Reveal.




http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2443630&postcount=23


----------



## Aeson

well that sux


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> well that sux




Ya, well. Better to remove it then bring the wrath of Burlew upon EN World.


----------



## Aeson

If I ever had any talent and created a web comic. I give you sole permission to use a character as an avatar. You will be the only one or at least until a hot girl flirts with me to let them use one.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I ever had any talent and created a web comic. I give you sole permission to use a character as an avatar. You will be the only one or at least until a hot girl flirts with me to let them use one.




w00t! I'll remember to put that on my resume!


----------



## Aeson

I'll make a good reference also. I'll say " Oh Yeah me and Reveal go way back. We would spend hours everyday chatting on a message board. He also knows alot of songs. Quaities any company would love to have in an employee."


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll make a good reference also. I'll say " Oh Yeah me and Reveal go way back. We would spend hours everyday chatting on a message board. He also knows alot of songs. Quaities any company would love to have in an employee."




[pet peeve]
Can you please put "reveal" instead of "Reveal?" I know it's stupid but it irks me when people post "Reveal" because that's not how it's typed.
[/pet peeve]

And now I'm sure you'll type Reveal just to piss me off.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> [pet peeve]
> Can you please put "reveal" instead of "Reveal?" I know it's stupid but it irks me when people post "Reveal" because that's not how it's typed.
> [/pet peeve]
> 
> And now I'm sure you'll type Reveal just to piss me off.



sheesh sorry dude. as a matter of fact i will not use caps ever again. i don't want to offend anyone again.

If it bugs you that much consider it done. Never will Reveal be typed again from these keyboard. I can't promise that for the 7 other keyboards in the house.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> sheesh sorry dude. as a matter of fact i will not use caps ever again. i don't want to offend anyone again.
> 
> If it bugs you that much consider it done. Never will Reveal be typed again from these keyboard. I can't promise that for the 7 other keyboards in the house.




Plus I don't like being compared to that *shudder* crappy computer parts company.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> Plus I don't like being compared to that *shudder* crappy computer parts company.



The is a computer parts company called Reveal? I did not know that.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> The is a computer oarts company called Reveal? I did not know that.




They aren't around anymore. In the 90's there was a company called Reveal. Basically, they purchased merchandise returned to Creative Labs, Logitech, etc. They would take the items, make sure they worked, remove the original label, slap their label on it, and sell it at discount prices. I used to have some myself (where do you think I got the handle? I've been using it since 1993).

Anyway, their stuff wasn't the best and, more often than not, it wouldn't work right. I only ever bought keyboards and mice from them, but I knew people who bought sound cards and never got them to work. They went out of business in the late 90's.


----------



## Aeson

I hate companies that take advantage of people. If they know their product is inferiour they should not sell it. I'm sure they got what they deserve.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> They aren't around anymore. In the 90's there was a company called Reveal. Basically, they purchased merchandise returned to Creative Labs, Logitech, etc. They would take the items, make sure they worked, remove the original label, slap their label on it, and sell it at discount prices. I used to have some myself (where do you think I got the handle? I've been using it since 1993).
> 
> Anyway, their stuff wasn't the best and, more often than not, it wouldn't work right. I only ever bought keyboards and mice from them, but I knew people who bought sound cards and never got them to work. They went out of business in the late 90's.



Ok, so you don't want to be compared to that company, but that's where you got your name from? I don't get your crazy moon logic.


----------



## Aeson

Welcome to the Hivemind where logic went out the window when the thread was created. We make no sense here.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Ok, so you don't want to be compared to that company, but that's where you got your name from? I don't get your crazy moon logic.




I did get my name from there, true, but I use the lower case r, not the upper case R. See? It's different. Really.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I did get my name from there, true, but I use the lower case r, not the upper case R. See? It's different. Really.



Oh now it makes perfect sense.


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh now it makes perfect sense.




I'm glad you understand. Now, can you explain it to me?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm glad you understand. Now, can you explain it to me?



Nope. I was kidding. I have no clue what you were thinking when you choose that name.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Aeson said:
			
		

> If your sex was candied what flavor would it be?




I'm rock candy, baby.  Hard, sweet, and sticky.

Sorry... thought we were using song references for this....


----------



## Aeson

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm rock candy, baby.  Hard, sweet, and sticky.
> 
> Sorry... thought we were using song references for this....



What ever works for you man.


----------



## Ashwyn

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm rock candy, baby.  Hard, sweet, and sticky.
> 
> Sorry... thought we were using song references for this....



In that case, I Want Candy.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> In that case, I Want Candy.




Smooth talker!


----------



## Ashwyn

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Smooth talker!



Perhaps I phrased that wrong?


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Perhaps I phrased that wrong?




"What I meant to say was that I wanted to have sex with you."


----------



## Aeson

Yummy Yummy Yummy I got love in my tummy.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

reveal said:
			
		

> "What I meant to say was that I wanted to have sex with you."




Get in line, baby.  Get in line...

Umm..what..I..fell asleep and was dreaming again?  Sorry...

Seriously...I was just jokin' with ya!


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yummy Yummy Yummy I got love in my tummy.




You must be popular with the fellas.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> "What I meant to say was that I wanted to have sex with you."



Does your wife know about this?


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> You must be popular with the fellas.



Why is that?(like I don't know)


----------



## reveal

Aeson said:
			
		

> Does your wife know about this?




I was just translating what *Ashwyn* meant.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> "What I meant to say was that I wanted to have sex."



Fixed it for you.


----------



## reveal

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you.




That's a good idea. Goodnight y'all.


----------



## Aeson

reveal said:
			
		

> I was just translating what *Ashwyn* meant.



If you say so.


----------



## Ashwyn

reveal said:
			
		

> That's a good idea. Goodnight y'all.



Have fun fixing stuff!


----------



## Aeson

Good night reveal. Look I didn't use caps.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Have fun fixing stuff!



If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> If it ain't broke don't fix it.



I think it is broken.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I think it is broken.



I have a rule about fighting with cute teddy bears. Don't do it. I won't win.


----------



## Ashwyn

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a rule about fighting with cute teddy bears. Don't do it. I won't win.



Of course you won't, silly. We teddies are too powerful to resist.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Of course you won't, silly. We teddies are too powerful to resist.



 You've even had a president. And he's had more respect than any of our last five presidents.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You've even had a president. And he's had more respect than any of our last five presidents.



Um, I was joking. We teddies are not a threat.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Of course you won't, silly. We teddies are too powerful to resist.



I think its the thumb sucking. It lulls one into a false sense of security.


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> We teddies are not a threat.




I see the propaganda posters now as the legions of teddies march down 5th ave.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Um, I was joking. We teddies are not a threat.



 Tell that to the teddy that killed my uncle!


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tell that to the teddy that killed my uncle!



You know, a teddy bear once bit my sister.


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Tell that to the teddy that killed my uncle!



Isolated incident. I'm sure he was punished severely by the teddy high command. Did I say teddy high command? I meant teddy mafia. No, scratch that. I meant... what in the world is that behind you!?
*poof*


----------



## Admiral Akbar

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think its the thumb sucking. It lulls one into a false sense of security.




It's a trap!


----------



## Jdvn1

I know some girls that own teddys, but that's different...


----------



## demiurge1138

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> It's a trap!




The Admiral Akbar? We have a celebrity in our midst.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Isolated incident. I'm sure he was punished severely by the teddy high command. Did I say teddy high command? I meant teddy mafia. No, scratch that. I meant... what in the world is that behind you!?
> *poof*



 Behind me? You mean my cotton mill?


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know some girls that own teddys, but that's different...



They have their own private Theodore Roosevelts? Bully!


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> They have their own private Theodore Roosevelts? Bully!



 Yeah, he comes in a variety of sizes and flavors!

Six-pack Theodore Roosevelt! Now with lemon-fresh scent!


----------



## Ashwyn

I really let the cat out of the bag. I am *so* teddied.


----------



## Admiral Akbar

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> The Admiral Akbar? We have a celebrity in our midst.




Many Bothans died so that I could post on EN World.


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Six-pack Theodore Roosevelt! Now with lemon-fresh scent!




So Theodore Roosevelt _does_ come in six-packs now. But is he so hip he can't see over his own pelvis?

(One of these posts, I'll actually use original material. Until then, I'm fine with homage)


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I really let the cat out of the bag. I am *so* teddied.



 Should we not expect you around as much anymore?


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Should we not expect you around as much anymore?




No, the Teddy Mafia is merciful to its prisoners. Sure, they torture you, but leave you without internet access? That's just cruel.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> So Theodore Roosevelt _does_ come in six-packs now. But is he so hip he can't see over his own pelvis?
> 
> (One of these posts, I'll actually use original material. Until then, I'm fine with homage)



 He's too hip to quit.

I'm bad at references.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> No, the Teddy Mafia is merciful to its prisoners. Sure, they torture you, but leave you without internet access? That's just cruel.



 And they make sure you always have a buddy to sleep with?


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's too hip to quit.
> 
> I'm bad at references.



Bad at making them, or bad at recognizing them?


----------



## Jdvn1

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> Many Bothans died so that I could post on EN World.



 Did they know you could just access it online?


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Bad at making them, or bad at recognizing them?



 More the latter. I just haven't seen enough things. I don't usually make references to movies or TV shows or anything like that, so mine are always much more vague.


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And they make sure you always have a buddy to sleep with?




If by "buddy", you mean "fishes"...


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Should we not expect you around as much anymore?



No, when they catch me they'll just put me in the dreaded *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY* for a while. 1,000 years there is equal to a few seconds here.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> If by "buddy", you mean "fishes"...



 Mmm, tasty fishes.


----------



## Ashwyn

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, when they catch me they'll just put me in the dreaded *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY* for a while. 1,000 years there is equal to a few seconds here.



Uh-oh. See you in a few millenia, guys.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, when they catch me they'll just put me in the dreaded *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY* for a while. 1,000 years there is equal to a few seconds here.



 Oh, you have to tell us how it is when you get back! And take pictures! Can I have a postcard?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Uh-oh. See you in a few millenia, guys.



 That's still not so long.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Hewwo Hive!


----------



## Ashwyn

I'm free, I'm finally free!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hewwo Hive!



 Hello! This conversation isn't sex-filled enough. I'm sure you'll fix that. Or burn things. Either way, fun for the whole family!


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm free, I'm finally free!!!



 So how was it?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello! This conversation isn't sex-filled enough. I'm sure you'll fix that. Or burn things. Either way, fun for the whole family!



What are you talking about Ashwyn just spent a millenia in a Happy Fun Time Chamber of Joy?  How is that NOT sex filled?


----------



## demiurge1138

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> What are you talking about Ashwyn just spent a millenia in a Happy Fun Time Chamber of Joy?  How is that NOT sex filled?



I'm so sorry... it's not _that_ kind of Happy Fun Time.


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hewwo Hive!



It's so nice to see you again!  


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So how was it?



It was horrible beyond words. I wanted to die every second I was there. I never want to go back to *THE HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY* ever again.


----------



## demiurge1138

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It was horrible beyond words. I wanted to die every second I was there. I never want to go back to *THE HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY* ever again.



So, if we were to offer you a trip to THE HORRIBLE CHAMBER OF MADNESS AND DESPAIR, would you take it?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry... it's not _that_ kind of Happy Fun Time.



Lies!  All LIES!!!


----------



## Ashwyn

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> So, if we were to offer you a trip to THE HORRIBLE CHAMBER OF MADNESS AND DESPAIR, would you take it?



No, of course not. I keep trying to tell you the name of the place where I was, but it keeps getting censored.


----------



## demiurge1138

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, of course not. I keep trying to tell you the name of the place where I was, but it keeps getting censored.



Hm... damn Teddy Mafia. Can you give us a hint? Is it bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Lies!  All LIES!!!



Well, it may not have been that way where I was, but I do know this one place. I'll tell you later. It's liable to get censored again.


----------



## demiurge1138

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Lies!  All LIES!!!



Would I lie to you? Really? 
(tries his hardest to look innocent, fails)


----------



## Ashwyn

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Hm... damn Teddy Mafia. Can you give us a hint? Is it bigger than a breadbox?



Actually yes. It's about the size of a *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY*, but a little rounder around the edges.


----------



## Aeson

Admiral Akbar said:
			
		

> Many Bothans died so that I could post on EN World.



You are now my new hero if you can continue with the funny star wars lines.


----------



## demiurge1138

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Actually yes. It's about the size of a *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY*, but a little rounder around the edges.



Let me guess. This *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY*, it has spikes of some sort, right? Perhaps some sort of ripping mechanism?


----------



## Ashwyn

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Actually yes. It's about the size of a *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY*, but a little rounder around the edges.



Bloody hell. You know what? I think that the *NOT TEDDY HIGH COMMAND* is a bunch of idiots and i'll tell you another thing: they don't know I know this, but every night they put *PUPPIES INTO BASKETS AND DELIVER THEM TO THE ELDERLY* until they pass out!


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hewwo Hive!



Is it hot in here?


----------



## demiurge1138

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Bloody hell. You know what? I think that the *NOT TEDDY HIGH COMMAND* is a bunch of idiots and i'll tell you another thing: they don't know I know this, but every night they put *PUPPIES INTO BASKETS AND DELIVER THEM TO THE ELDERLY* until they pass out!



 Puppies in baskets?! Does their iniquity know no bounds?!


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I'm free, I'm finally free!!!



Did you used to charge? I never pay for it.


----------



## Ashwyn

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Let me guess. This *HAPPY FUN TIME CHAMBER OF JOY*, it has spikes of some sort, right? Perhaps some sort of ripping mechanism?



No. I do not know what you could be referring to. The happy fun time chamber of joy is a wonderful place, and I was very fortunate to be allowed to visit it for the past 60,000 years. I am a peacefull happy teddy, and I mean you no harm, nor do any of my brethren.


----------



## demiurge1138

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No. I do not know what you could be referring to. The happy fun time chamber of joy is a wonderful place, and I was very fortunate to be allowed to visit it for the past 60,000 years. I am a peacefull happy teddy, and I mean you no harm, nor do any of my brethren.




Oh gods. They finally got to him.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Well, it may not have been that way where I was, but I do know this one place. I'll tell you later. It's liable to get censored again.



Ooooo...you promise?


----------



## Aeson

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No. I do not know what you could be referring to. The happy fun time chamber of joy is a wonderful place, and I was very fortunate to be allowed to visit it for the past 60,000 years. I am a peacefull happy teddy, and I mean you no harm, nor do any of my brethren.



The Teddies mean us no harm. The Teddies mean us no harm. The Teddies mean us no harm.

Wha....what? *shakes head*. I feel better now.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Oh gods. They finally got to him.



Hold on if I burn all of his fur off I may be able to bring him back...


----------



## Aeson

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hold on if I burn all of his fur off I may be able to bring him back...



Yuck the smell of burning hair. I'm leavin let me know when its over.


----------



## demiurge1138

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hold on if I burn all of his fur off I may be able to bring him back...



That's your solution to everything, isn't it? Well, if it works...


----------



## demiurge1138

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yuck the smell of burning hair. I'm leavin let me know when its over.



Well, that's how it snaps him out of it. The shock to the system alone should do the trick.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think its the thumb sucking. It lulls one into a false sense of security.



Oh, he's sucking his thumb? I thought he was pushing the remains of his last victim into this mouth.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh, he's sucking his thumb? I thought he was pushing the remains of his last victim into this mouth.



I can't really tell but it fits with the cutesie stuff.


----------



## Aeson

I'm out of here folks. See you tomorrow. If you do something wrong to the teddie make sure no stuffing is left for the CSI guys.


----------



## Ashwyn

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Oh gods. They finally got to him.



Hello, good ctizen of the world. Please don't worry, I am fine.
Everything is fine, in fact. All Is right in the world and there is peace.
Let me please apologize for my earlier behavior. It was uncalled for.
Perhaps I can make it up to you all by giving you a meal of sweets.
Maybe even a ride on the rainbow cloud of mystery!
Everyone would have such fun, don't you think?


----------



## demiurge1138

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Hello, good ctizen of the world. Please don't worry, I am fine.
> Everything is fine, in fact. All Is right in the world and there is peace.
> Let me please apologize for my earlier behavior. It was uncalled for.
> Perhaps I can make it up to you all by giving you a meal of sweets.
> Maybe even a ride on the rainbow cloud of mystery!
> Everyone would have such fun, don't you think?



OK... that's just creepy. But help is on the way! Lady Acoma's coming, and she has fire!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> That's your solution to everything, isn't it? Well, if it works...



PLUS!  This way he would be a bare bear, and produce different emotional responses in the masses...


----------



## demiurge1138

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> PLUS!  This way he would be a bare bear, and produce different emotional responses in the masses...



This emotional response of which you speak.... the need to pun, right? Right?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> PLUS!  This way he would be a bare bear, and produce different emotional responses in the masses...



You custom title has never been more appropriate.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> You custom title has never been more appropriate.



I Try!


----------



## Arpad

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Two food groups right there! That makes Doritos one of the most healthy junk foods ever. Doritos for president!



 Amen!  Or something to that effect!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I like the cool ranch and I choose to believe that is part of the vegetable food group as well as the bread group....mmmmm...must get chips....


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I Try!






			
				Arpad said:
			
		

> Amen!  Or something to that effect!


----------



## demiurge1138

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I like the cool ranch and I choose to believe that is part of the vegetable food group as well as the bread group....mmmmm...must get chips....



Of course Cool Ranch is a vegetable. They grow it on trees. Like the great speghetti orchards of Northern Italy.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal

Or Key Lime Pie Ice Cream orchards in Florida!


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Oh gods. They finally got to him.



 This is new?


----------



## demiurge1138

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This is new?



Well, it's been a while since I was in a HIVE. Haven't seen Ashwyn in a while. So, for all I know, he's been a brainwashed minion of the Teddy Mafia for some time.


----------



## Jdvn1

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Well, it's been a while since I was in a HIVE. Haven't seen Ashwyn in a while. So, for all I know, he's been a brainwashed minion of the Teddy Mafia for some time.



 Oh, before he was a non-brainwashed minion of the Teddy Mafia?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Either way I am burning him, you can't convince me not to!


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Either way I am burning him, you can't convince me not to!



Do you see me objecting?


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, before he was a non-brainwashed minion of the Teddy Mafia?



No, no. He was a brainwashed minion of... Well now I forget. Hi demiurge.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Do you see me objecting?



You just wanna be a bare bear in my flaming nude presence don't you?


----------



## Ashwyn

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You just wanna be a bare bear in my flaming nude presence don't you?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

>



 Is that a yes?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that a yes?



I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Jdvn1

I can't read your bear/yellow face body language. 

Wouldn't the flames engulf you and kill you?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't read your bear/yellow face body language.
> 
> Wouldn't the flames engulf you and kill you?



They shouldn't. I've been in fire before and have protection against it. But if the worst happened, I'm inclined to say it'd be worth it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> They shouldn't. I've been in fire before and have protection against it. But if the worst happened, I'm inclined to say it'd be worth it.



 What happens if you take off that ring...


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What happens if you take off that ring...



If this weren't ENWorld, I'd have a good joke for that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> If this weren't ENWorld, I'd have a good joke for that.




You mean that isn't a finger?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean that isn't a finger?



No, it's an arm.


----------



## Jdvn1

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> No, it's an arm.



 You're an optical illusion of a bear, aren't you?


----------



## Ashwyn

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're an optical illusion of a bear, aren't you?



Yes.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're an optical illusion of a bear, aren't you?



As long as he's not an optical illusion of a beer.


----------



## Darkness

Time to move on...


----------

